# Авиация > Матчасть >  Cy-17M/Cy-17M2

## CRC

какие системы, сотрудничать с этими лампами?

----------


## F74

Насколько я знаю, это захват головок самонаведния Х-25.

----------


## CRC

Спасибо 

-где  была сигнализациa  захватa головок самонаведния  P-60 на Cy-17M2?

-Х-25 используется на Су-17М от самолета 70101?

-установленa ли на доработанныm Су-17М ракета P-60?

----------


## CRC

,,Готовa,, свет светит только от станции,, ,, Дельта,,? или также от контейнером "Прожектор-1" ?

----------


## C-22

На схеме изображен щиток сигнализации Су-17М с серии 70-01.
 Лампа "Готова" - готовность станции "Дельта-НГ", которая с этой серии размещалась в подвесном контейнере.
Лампы "ЗГ" - для ракет Р-60.

----------


## CRC

Спасибо! 
Последнее Су-17M  несли ракеты X-28. Как  выглядели указание в кабине? Является ли индикатор,, показывающий ведущую по цель, было то же самое на Су-17М / 17М2 / 17М3? и был установлен в месте блок входных параметров на Су-17м2 / M3? и где на Су-17М? вместо ПБК-2?

----------


## CRC

Cy-17M2 ? X-28

----------


## CRC

Чем отличается, контейнер Метель-A от Метель-2 ?  Буква Е-это экспорт? Метель-AE ; Метель-2E

----------


## PPV

> Сорри за оффтоп.
> Простой Су-17 - С32.
> Су-17М - С-32М.
> Су-17М2 - С-32М2.
> А вот Су-17М3 - С-52 и Су-17М4 - С-54.
> Может быть Уважаемый Павел Васильевич пояснит почему такой разрыв в цифирях произошел с С-32М2 на С-52. 
> Еще раз сорри.


Все, что я сейчас изложу, не более, чем мое личное мнение. По большому счёту, это все игры с обозначениями, рассчитанные на престиж. И раньше тоже старались по возможности поднять значение каждой отдельной работы, к примеру, создание новой модификации самолета поднять до уровня создания нового самолета. Если не на уровне официального обозначения, то хотя бы на уровне заводского (фирменного). Так было, к примеру, при создании в 1962 году Су-7БМ, в ОКБ и на серийном заводе эту работу представили под индексом С-24, и даже в заводском отчете завода N 126 за 1962 год она прошла под таким названием, а вот военные с этим не согласились, в результате, самолет получил индекс С-22М (Су-7БМ), ну, типа просто небольшая модификация.
Также и тут, при работах по Су-17, уже при проектировании Су-17М, т.е.при оснащении исходного Су-17 двигателем АЛ-21Ф-3 (изд. 89), в рекламном проспекте самолет поименовали как Су-21, но номер не прошел, в официальных документах всюду пошло обозначение С-32М (Су-17М). Дальше было еще несколько подобных попыток, в частности, при установке на Су-17М2 двигателя Р-29Б-300 (изд. 55Б), для самолета в отделе проектов использовался заводской шифр С-42, и предложения для официальных обозначений Су-19 или даже Су-21, но они так и не прошли, а остались и реально потом использовали С-32М2Д и С-32М2К. 
А вот при работах по спарке и созданной на ее базе боевой машине (которые потом стали Су-17УМ и Су-17М3), в ОКБ начали использовать заводской шифр С-52 и вот на этот раз такой вброс прошел, возможно потому, что реально уровень конструктивных изменений по сравнению с предыдущими машинами был большой. Однако официального нового обозначения самолетам вновь не присвоили, и они снова остались лишь модификациями. 
Так вот как-то, на мой взгляд...

----------


## PPV

> Мне, как раз, интересно именно Ваше мнение. Это просьба поделится опытом и все. :) я не являюсь сторонником какой-то фирмы, если Вы думаете, что я за МиГ :) Я и не против Сухого (или как некоторые говорили полуСухого :) ).





> … Я знаю, что вы все за фирму Сухой порвете всех как тузик грелку (что похвально для людей работающих на этой фирме) …
> Если бы Вы не воспринимали болезненно все что касается Сухого, то могли бы прочитать внимательней что я писал выше :…
> ПыСы а про 17 и 23 действительно интересно. Но лучше за рюмкой чая :)


Поскольку была высказана такая просьба, решил все-таки написать. Но для начала:
До сих пор я почему-то льстил себя надеждой, что объективен по отношению к любым нашим коллегам, в т.ч. и из ОКБ Микояна, но Вы почему-то говорите о том, что я болезненно воспринимаю все, что касается Сухого. Вам со стороны, конечно, виднее, однако мне лично кажется, что любые шутки или поговорки, в которых обыгрывается фамилия основателя нашего КБ П.О. Сухого, не очень уместны, хотя бы из уважения к его заслугам.

----------


## PPV

Теперь по теме: сразу оговорюсь: я не собираюсь здесь заниматься прямыми сравнениями Су-17 и МиГ-27 по уровню ЛТХ, удобства в пилотировании, и т.п. Желающих получить подобную информацию сразу отсылаю на forums.airbase.ru, там, в подфоруме ИБА есть много веток, посвященных этой теме, каждый может найти все, что его душе угодно. Я немного о другом, и хочу изложить свое собственное видение того, как и почему получилось так, что в 70-е годы у нас появились и были приняты на вооружение сразу два однотипных и довольно многочисленных семейства самолетов – Су-17 и МиГ-27, создававшиеся и развивавшиеся параллельно друг другу. Но сперва придется немного отвлечься.

----------


## PPV

Во-первых, думается, что никто не будет возражать, что чисто с государственной точки зрения, это было, конечно же, неправильно, т.к. вело к излишнему расходованию средств на во многом дублирующие друг друга системы вооружения. 
На мой взгляд, гораздо правильнее был бы подход, который неоднократно демонстрировали в МО США, где для выбора нового типа боевого самолета довольно часто устраивался конкурс. Участвующие в нем фирмы строили опытные образцы – демонстраторы технологий, затем проводились их сравнительные испытания, по результатам которых выбирался победитель, и соответствующая фирма получала полноценный контракт, а его машина запускалась в серию. Я отнюдь не идеализирую эту схему, понятно, что при практической ее реализации, всегда были возможны и элементы коррупции, и чисто пропагандистский эффект: вот, мол, смотрите, как у нас тут все открыто и демократично! Однако же, нельзя отрицать, что налицо был и чисто экономический эффект: так или иначе, из различных представленных вариантов, причем не «бумажных», а уже реальных, «железных», по неким заранее определенным критериям, выбирался пепелац, который затем принимался на вооружение, т.е. отсутствовал излишний параллелизм…

----------


## PPV

К большому сожалению, у нас в СССР, так позволяли себе делать лишь во времена «кровавого тирана» Сталина, однако после прихода к власти тов. Хрущева, с учетом его «трепетного» отношения к авиации, и под флагом «экономии средств», такого больше уже практически никогда не делали. Правительственные задания на разработку новых самолетов выдавались ОКБ практически на безальтернативной основе, элемент прямой состязательности в такой ситуации отсутствовал напрочь, точнее, он перемещался теперь в иную плоскость – в закулисную борьбу за заказы в кабинетах МАП (ГКАТ), ВПК, Госплана, Минфина, вплоть до оборонного отдела ЦК КПСС. И речь тут не о коррупции и «откатах», нет, в те времена в оборонных ведомствах такого не было, однако в том или ином виде все-таки существовала система «лоббирования» интересов различных фирм. А вот на уровне ВПК и ЦК КПСС, где в принципе как раз и обязаны были в такой ситуации принимать мудрые государственные решения, соблюдая эти самые высшие государственные интересы, создать такой «фильтр», который отсеивал бы лишние работы, не удалось.

----------


## PPV

В чем при этом была основная проблема – большой вопрос. На мой взгляд, в том, что на этом уровне в принципе отсутствовал сам элемент серьезной государственной экспертизы, и при ВПК не было соответствующего института, который бы осуществлял этот процесс. Работали там, исходя из принципа, сложившегося еще в прежние времена, и навеянного во многом печальными итогами работы нашего ВПК во времена Великой Отечественной войны, исходя из принципа, что «экономить на обороне нельзя». Как итог – многие решения принимались без серьезных обоснований, «с кондачка», и зачастую, с элементами явной «вкусовщины» (помните такой термин – «волюнтаризм»?), исходя из сложившейся системы взаимоотношений между «давними хорошими знакомыми»… 
В результате, несмотря на постоянные заклинания о необходимости экономии средств, реальностью в СССР становилось, к примеру, наличие в эксплуатации сразу трех однотипных основных боевых танков, принятых на вооружение практически в одно и то же время: Т-64, Т-72 и Т-80, или параллельная разработка и принятие на вооружение сразу двух практически одинаковых по уровню ТТХ МБР – МР УР-100 и УР-100НУ. Ну а в авиации таким примером можно считать наличие одновременно в производстве и на вооружении ВВС СССР двух типов ИБ – семейства Су-17 и МиГ-27. 
Как тут развивалась ситуация? Сразу оговорюсь, что не претендую на истину в последней инстанции, а излагаю свое видение ситуации, исходя из того набора документов, который удалось в свое время увидеть по этой теме…

----------


## PPV

Думаю, что не открою особого секрета, если скажу, что «ноги» семейства Су-17 растут от Су-7, а МиГ-27 – от МиГ-23. А раз так, то придется начинать издалека, еще от Су-7Б. И уж поскольку речь идет об ИБА, то нелишним будет вспомнить, что в ВВС СССР она официально появилась на свет лишь в 1957 году, и первым более-менее специализированным самолетом, который был принят на вооружение как ИБ, стал именно Су-7Б, т.е. на этом этапе именно ОКБ Сухого стало в СССР своеобразным «первопроходцем». О том, насколько Су-7Б был удачным для своего времени можно рассуждать долго. Лично я считаю, что, назвать его по настоящему удачным самолетом было бы преувеличением. Как со стороны заказчика, так и со стороны промышленности это был пример «затыкания дыры», образовавшейся после ликвидации в ВВС СССР штурмовой авиации, и практического отсутствия ей какой-либо внятной замены. Ведь какая к 1957 году здесь сложилась ситуация? Понятно было, что для ИБА МиГ-15 и МиГ-17 – лишь временная замена, нужен специализированный самолет, и быстро! Быстро – это значит, нужно выбирать среди уже разрабатываемых. В разработке, на этапе ЛИ к тому времени были, из новых машин, по сути, только прототипы будущих Су-7/9, МиГ-21 и Як-26/27. Исходя из назначения, выбирать можно было между Су-7 и МиГ-21, т.к. остальные машины относились либо к перехватчикам, либо к бомбардировщикам. Выбор между Су-7 и МиГ-21 также был очевиден, т.к. исходя из размерности, Су-7 однозначно обеспечивал бОльшую боевую нагрузку, и это был основной критерий. Именно таким образом примерно на рубеже 1958 года и определилась будущая судьба Су-7, который пришлось срочно переделывать из ФИ в ИБ.

----------


## PPV

О том, как это сказалось на уровне его функциональных характеристик, думается говорить излишне. Будучи исходно заданным, как сверхзвуковой высотный ФИ (помните основной тренд авиации тех лет?)  он был, мягко говоря, «не слишком оптимален» для работы по земле. Особенно с учетом того, что на тот момент и сам заказчик также не мог еще внятно спрогнозировать пути дальнейшего развития этого класса авиации, и соответствующим образом сформулировать ТТТ к самолету. Ну и отдельная «пестня» – это тогдашний уровень развития БРЭО в СССР, который определял возможности прицельного оборудования. Как итог – Су-7Б имел сравнительно слабую БН и слабое прицельное оборудование – лишь оптический АСП и радиодальномер, которые позволяли работать только по визуально видимым целям, т.е. преимущественно днем и в ПМУ. Что еще интересно отметить: несмотря на то, что сейчас многие любят приписывать кровожадным тиранам в СССР человеконенавистническую концепцию применения ТЯО, в исходном ТТТ на Су-7Б его вообще не было. Т.е. первоначально Су-7Б проектировался отнюдь не из расчета преимущественного применения на нем лишь ядреных бомб. Необходимость подвески и применения на нем первой отечественной тактической бомбы такого назначения была прописана немного позднее, и первые серийные Су-7Б пошли в части без соответствующего оборудования…

----------


## PPV

У ВВС же вообще выбора не было, и они были вынуждены принимать у промышленности то, что дают в виде Су-7Б. Однако мечтать им при этом никто не запрещал, и на перспективу они, даже еще до принятия Су-7Б на вооружение, уже начали «бомбардировать» ГКАТ, ВПК и напрямую ЦК КПСС своим просьбами о дальнейшей модернизации Су-7Б, с приданием ему функций всепогодности, повышения точности навигации и прицеливания, необходимости применения УР, и всякой прочей подобной ерунды, которая всегда приходит в такие минуты в головы заказчика  :Smile: .
В итоге, почти все эти требования в том или ином виде были напрямую записаны в том самом постановлении, которым Су-7Б был принят на вооружение – ПСМ № 75-25 от 24.01.1961 года. И именно это постановление стало, по сути, отправным пунктом в начале работ по самолету, который в дальнейшем стал Су-24. Рассказ об этом – это отдельная большая «пестня», потому что там было много своих интересных моментов, связанных с тем, как постепенно, с одной стороны, в связи с изменением требований военных, а с другой стороны, в связи с уточнением структуры и состава оборудования и вооружения, соответственно трансформировалась и сама машина, росла ее размерность, менялось ее назначение и сама концепция ее применения. Для меня же сейчас важно подчеркнуть, что исходно эта тема также имела корнями тот самый Су-7Б, и военные уже тогда с самого начала ясно отдавали себе отчет, в том, в каком направлении нужно развивать этот тип машин. Вся беда в том, что аппетиты у них всегда росли гораздо быстрее возможностей нашей производственной базы  :Wink: …

----------


## PPV

Интересно отметить, что самые первые проработки, которые были выполнены в бригаде проектов ОКБ по этой теме под индексом С-28 под руководством А.М. Полякова, представляли собой действительно попытку дальнейшего развития схемы Су-7Б – примерно по тому же пути, как в то же самое время спроектировали исходный Т-58 (т.е. еще с 1хАЛ-7Ф,а не с 2хР-11Ф-300). Т.е. общую а/д схему оставили неизменной, при этом НЧФ отдали полностью под компоновку оборудования, а ВЗ, как и на Т-58, перенесли на боковую поверхность фюзеляжа. Получилось примерно так, как позднее китайцы сделали на своем Q-5, когда они переделывали его из исходного МиГ-19. Однако сравнительно быстро стало понятно, что запихнуть на этот самолет все новое оборудование не получится, и нужно делать принципиально новую машину, но работы в бригаде проектов по этой теме, получившей обозначение С-6, перешли под начало О.С. Самойловича, и дальнейшее ее развитие ушло уже очень далеко от исходного Су-7Б.

----------


## PPV

В результате, дальнейшие работы по тематике Су-7Б в ОКБ долгое время продолжались лишь в направлении его эволюционного развития, на машине пытались исправить те явные огрехи, которые были выявлены еще в ходе ГСИ, и кое-что, конечно же, было сделано. В этом плане, как и для любых других сверхзвуковых машин второго поколения, ахиллесовой пятой Су-7Б были плохие ВПХ. Для исправления этой ситуации пытались отработать на машине систему СПС (правда без особых успехов), а кроме того, были отработаны новые тормозные парашюты и применение пороховых ускорителей на взлете. Кроме этого, по требованиям военных в это же самое время ОКБ выполнило огромный комплекс работ по обеспечению возможности базирования Су-7Б на ГВПП, с отработкой лыжного и колесно-лыжного шасси. В серию по результатам этих работ был запущен Су-7БКЛ. Однако добиться такими полумерами кардинального улучшения ВПХ и ЛТХ, как и в целом существенно поднять боевой потенциал самолета не получалось. Успехи здесь были минимальны, при этом в серии продолжался постоянный рост массы самолета, связанный с процессом модернизации и доработок. Было понятно, что оставаясь лишь в рамках исходной компоновки сделать это нереально…

----------


## PPV

Между прочим, интересно отметить, что «соперники» Сухого в лице ОКБ Микояна в этой ситуации отнюдь не «сидели на попе ровно». Судя по тому, что я видел, Артем Иванович также всячески пытался задобрить заказчика обещаниями о том, что может сделать ИБ, который будет лучше, чем Су-7Б. В частности, именно такой разговор состоялся между ним и зам. МО Гречко, когда последний посещал ОКБ-155 в августе 1961 года. В переписке, которая в дальнейшем имела место по этому поводу, отмечается, что военные на полном серьезе рассматривали это предложение. В перспективе ОКБ Микояна предлагало в качестве ИБ МиГ-21М с двигателем Р21-300, однако военные на этом этапе отклонили его предложения под тем предлогом, что модернизированный вариант Су-7Б с ПНС «Пума», уже официально заданный к разработке, будет все-таки выше по боевым возможностям…

----------


## PPV

Вот в этой ситуации, примерно в конце 1962 - начале 1963 г.г. в ОКБ Сухого начались поисковые работы по оценке преимуществ, которые может дать применение на самолете КИС. Получалось, что такое крыло может существенно облегчить все те проблемы, которые существуют на самолете – имелось в виду улучшение ВПХ и х-к дальности полета. После первоначальных прикидок были сформулированы предложения по новому боевому самолету, которые П.О. Сухой 12.03.1963 г. отослал письмом в адрес председателя ГКАТ Дементьева. Следует отметить, что на этом этапе предлагалось разработать отнюдь не модификацию какой-то машины, а совершенно новый ударный пепелац размерности того же самого С-6, оснащенный 2хР21Ф-300, однако вот дальнейший ход событий заставляет предположить, что именно в таком виде это предложение не прошло. Т.е. реакция со стороны Дементьева была в целом положительная, вышел даже приказ ГКАТ от 14.05.1963 г., в котором Сухому напрямую было дано задание на разработку ЭП такого самолета. Однако факты свидетельствуют, что реально разработки по тематике КИС велись в ОКБ уже не для новой машины, а на базе Су-7Б. Можно предположить, что дело здесь было в том, что в рамках официально провозглашенной в ГКАТ в тот момент «компании по экономии средств», было озвучено, что никаких новых разработок делать не разрешается, а можно лишь проводить работы по модификациям уже существующих самолетов. По крайней мере, именно в таком плане развивались  в том же самом 1963 году события вокруг проекта С-6, который уже вышел было на этап защиты предэскизного проекта, но не будучи официально заданным к разработке, вдруг внезапно исчез из всех документов, и вновь «возродился» в документах ОКБ в 1964 году уже под другим названием – Т-58М, т.е. типа, как модернизация Су-15…

----------


## PPV

Маленькое нелирическое отступление, приоткрою «страшную тайну»: восстанавливать реальный ход событий в этой области сейчас, спустя более полувека, довольно затруднительно, потому что в ОКБ практически не осталось достоверных источников информации. Основываться приходится только на тех отрывочных данных, которые приведены в годовых отчетах ОКБ за 1963-64 годы, где работы по тематике КИС зашифрованы под загадочным названием «тема 47». Тем не менее, похоже, что в 1963 – начале 1964 г.г. работы по этой теме шли в исходном варианте, с разработкой многофункционального самолета, причем они не ограничивались только «бумажным» этапом, изготавливались даже некие экспериментальные образцы и модели для продувки, которые отправлялись в ЦАГИ. Подготовленный ЭП в 3 кв. 1964 г. был направлен в ГКАТ, и вот на этом этапе, похоже, что работа была почему-то приостановлена. О причине могу только догадываться, скорее всего, дело опять таки в том, что в этот период еще было актуально указание о сокращении тематики в целях экономии средств. Об этом можно судить, к примеру, по переписке по проекту С-6, который, как мы помним, разрабатывался в ОКБ в то же самое время. Кроме этого, возможно, накладывала свой дополнительный отпечаток и та неразбериха, которая сопровождала процесс смены власти в СССР осенью 1964-го. Напомню, что сразу после того, как Н.С. Хрущев был смещен со своего поста, в стране начался грандиозный процесс «обратного» перехода от системы совнархозов к системе отраслевых министерств, и на базе ГКАТ было вновь сформировано МАП. Но, так или иначе, к весне 1965-го этот процесс в основном завершился, и сразу же после этого для ОКБ определился и новый «магистральный путь» дальнейших работ по тематике КИС: в апреле 1965-го прошел НТС МАП, который был посвящен тематике "создания самолетов с вертикальным и укороченным взлетом и посадкой", решение гласило: «Одобрить работы, проводимые на заводе № 51 по самолету с изменяемой геометрией крыла и считать необходимым их ускорение. Рекомендовать ОКБ-51 составить план мероприятий по этой работе, который позволил бы начать летные испытания в 1966 году».
Ну а 2 июня 1965 года вышел приказ МАП № 106, который уточнял принятое решение: «т. Сухому но основании проведенных научно-экспериментальных работ совместно с ЦАГИ представить в МАП предложения о постройке экспериментального самолета Су-7Б с изменяемой геометрией крыла».

----------


## PPV

Для меня лично в этой связи очень интересен вопрос о том, кто именно являлся инициатором такого поворота, ведь получается, что только с 1965 года работы по тематике КИС перешли в ОКБ Сухого в русло их практической реализации, и только поэтому они привели к достаточно быстрому результату. Ведь в противном случае, если бы в ОКБ Сухого так и продолжали бы в том же 1965 году «колупаться» с проектом совершенно нового боевого самолета с КИС, велика была вероятность того, что этот проектный этап сильно затянулся бы, и еще неизвестно чем бы все это закончилось. Во всяком случае, более чем вероятно, что не было бы тогда никакого С-22И, а вслед за ним, по факту, не было бы и всего семейства машин типа Су-17. Спрогнозировать такое развитие ситуации здесь можно, опираясь, к примеру, на то, как развивались события у наших коллег, в ОКБ А.И. Микояна. Известно, что с определенного момента там также велись поисковые работы по тематике КИС, причем первоначально они шли в рамках развития темы Е-155 (МиГ-25). Официально разработка ЭП самолета под шифром Е-158 была задана приказом МАП № 95 от 27 мая 1965 года, и в дальнейшем, в том или ином виде эта тематика (Е-158ФР, Е-155МФ) просуществовала в ОКБ Микояна как минимум, до конца 60-х, причем на отдельных этапах этот самолет вполне серьезно рассматривался как прямой соперник Т-6 (будущего Су-24), разрабатываемого в ОКБ Сухого. По факту, до практической реализации этого проекта дело так и не дошло, интересно другое: в начале 1966-го полученный здесь задел решено было использовать для того, чтобы придать новый импульс другой теме – разрабатываемому с начала 60-х ФИ МиГ-23. Напомню, что на тот момент времени, в полном соответствии с ТТТ ВВС, МиГ-23, равно как и Т-58М (Т-6) в ОКБ Сухого, проектировали в варианте СКВП, с установкой в фюзеляже дополнительных подъемных двигателей. Но, по видимому, червь сомнений относительно такого решения уже тогда вовсю точил конструкторов ОКБ Микояна, иначе чем объяснить их инициативу, с которой они выступили в начале 1966-го, предложив руководству МАП наряду с этим, рассмотреть вариант применения на МиГ-23 КИС. В результате, как мы сегодня знаем, этот, рассматривавшийся первоначально как альтернативный вариант, со временем стал основным. Он привел к появлению на свет того самого, ныне широко известного МиГ-23, самолета, с созданием и становлением которого было связано так много проблем в ОКБ Микояна. Этап доводки этой машины, как известно, сильно затянулся, и одной из причин этого стал именно тот факт, что ее создавали практически «с ноля», и в очень большой спешке, не предварив это достаточным объемом трубных испытаний, результатом чего и стали серьезные ошибки в выборе параметров аэродинамической схемы, которые пришлось потом долго и упорно «лечить»…

----------


## PPV

Для ОКБ Сухого с выбором в качестве базового самолета Су-7Б все сильно упрощалось тем, что работы по теме КИС продолжались в рамках модернизации уже созданной и достаточно хорошо отработанной машины, причем с упором на минимальный объем доработок. Менялась, по сути, только конструкция крыла, причем так, чтобы свести к минимуму доработки и корневой его части, в которой при уборке размещались основные опоры шасси. Серьезные опасения вызывал с самого начала вопрос смещения фокуса при изменении стреловидности крыла, однако выбранный вариант компоновки, с размещением шарнира примерно на полуразмахе крыла, при котором поворотной стала лишь концевая часть консоли, свела эту проблему к минимуму. И по факту это также стало большой удачей для ОКБ…

----------


## PPV

Новая тема получила заводской шифр С-22И, а  в заводских отчетах она фигурировала в эти годы под названием Су-7БИ. 30 августа 1965 года вышел еще один приказ МАП, за № 239, в котором были установлены конкретные сроки работ. В ОКБ к этому времени уже вовсю шел выпуск рабочей документации на переоборудование двух опытных самолетов – летного и предназначенного для статических испытаний на прочность. К концу года, согласно отчету, техническая готовность этапа постройки составляла уже около 80%: в ОП шла сборка экземпляра самолета для статиспытаний, на летном экземпляре велись монтажно-сборочные работы, была закончена сборка летного комплекта крыльев. В первой половине 1966-го законченный сборкой С-22И отправили в ЦАГИ, где в АДТ Т-104 провели его натурные испытания, а на статэкземпляре по согласованной программе отработали на прочность все элементы нового крыла и механизма разворота. В июле 1966-го машину перевезли на ЛИС ОКБ в Жуковском, и 2 августа 1966 года В.С. Ильюшин выполнил на ней первый полет. Так ОКБ Сухого официально стало в СССР первопроходцем тематики машин с КИС…

----------


## KAV

Паша, большущее спасибо! С нетерпением ждем продолжения.

----------


## PPV

Чтобы не повторяться, подробнее про С-22И можно посмотреть, к примеру здесь, но, естественно, с учетом вышеприведенных уточнений к истории работ по КИС : 
Су-17 и Миг-27 вопрос летчикам 11 (188/344) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

Если кратко, то испытания С-22И в 1966-67 г.г. прошли достаточно удачно, машина по сравнению с Су-7Б показала существенное улучшение как ВПХ, так и в целом ЛТХ на дозвуке, что позволило уже в начале 1967-го поставить вопрос о ее запуске в серию. Но, как это всегда бывает в таких случаях, военные начали требовать реализации на новом самолете всяких новых «прибамбасов», в виде нового дополнительного вооружения и оборудования, а это, естественно, вело к необходимости доработок при выпуске КД и сдвигу сроков работ. В итоге, в течение всего 1967 года шло «утрясание» и выпуск всяческих документов, типа совместных предложений, решений и графиков. Завершилось все это 18 ноября 1967 г., с выходом в свет ПСМ № 1098-378 «О плане опытных работ и поставки АТ МО СССР на 1968-75 г.г.». Как следовало из названия, этот глобальный документ определял перспективы развития всей отечественной боевой авиации сразу на ближайшие 7 лет. В части, касающейся  фронтовой авиации, основным ударным самолетом там был однозначно прописан Т-58М, с припиской: «до создания и развертывания производства Т-58М выпускать ИБ Су-7Б с изменяемой стреловидностью крыла…», при этом предусматривалось выпуск исходного Су-7БМ с 1968 г. прекратить…
Понятно, что не забыто было и ОКБ Микояна, со всей его тогдашней тематикой, т.е. в планах предусматривались работы и по МиГ-23, и по Е-155П/Р, и по дальнейшему его развитию, Е-155МП (с припиской: «до создания и развертывания серийного производства самолета Е-155МП выпускать самолеты Су-15 и Е-155П»). 
Но это все то, что было прописано т.с. официально, на правительственном уровне, при этом в самом МАП в то же самое время рассматривались и другие планы. Так, например, месяцем ранее, 9 октября 1967 г. вышло распоряжение, в котором П.В. Дементьев, ссылаясь на ранее выданные предложения, давал генеральным конструкторам Микояну и Сухому указание: «… по выявлению возможности и целесообразности:
-	использования ФИ МиГ-23 в качестве ИП,
-	создания многоцелевого фронтового самолета типа ИБ, обеспечивающего поражение воздушных и наземных целей (Сухой, Микоян),
-	создания фронтового самолета типа штурмовика-ракетоносца (Микоян, Сухой)…»
Т.е. к тематике ударной авиации планировалось привлекать в равной степени оба КБ. Действительно, как мы помним, в ОКБ Микояна на тот момент времени шли проектные работы по теме Е-155МФ, которая в концептуальном плане пересекалась с тематикой штурмовика Т-58М, разрабатываемого в ОКБ Сухого. Чуть позже начались работы по фронтовому бомбардировщику МиГ-25Б (в варианте с двигателем Д-30Ф-1), но их быстро свернули в пользу создания самолета на базе уже отработанного МиГ-25Р, а также по тематике ИБ / штурмовика, причем толчком к активизации этого направления, скорее всего, стал конкурс на создание штурмовика, объявленный МАП в 1969 году.
Почему я так думаю? Да потому что в годовых отчетах ОКБ Микояна вплоть до 1968 года включительно не было ни слова о подобной тематике, а в 1969 году как прорвало: в отчете за этот год говорится про разработку АП по МиГ-23Б, МиГ-23Ш и по МиГ-27Ш в двух разных вариантах! Три последних представлялись как раз на вышеупомянутый конкурс аванпроектов штурмовика МАП 1969 года…

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Пал Василич, надо бы всё то, что ты уже написал и ещё напишешь, в виде отдельной работы оформить. И напечатать где-нибудь. В крайнем случае, здесь на сайте как отдельную статью выложить.

----------


## PPV

> Пал Василич, надо бы всё то, что ты уже написал и ещё напишешь, в виде отдельной работы оформить. И напечатать где-нибудь. В крайнем случае, здесь на сайте как отдельную статью выложить.


"Когда состарюсь, издам книжонку, про то, что 
Ваня, Ваня, Ваня мы с тобой в Париже
Нужны как в русской бане лыжи (пассатижи)..."
Это я к тому, Леня, что поляна эта в последнее время уже сильно истоптана.
Кроме нескольких статей вышла даже книжка Марковского и Приходченко на эту тему.
Это нужно сперва написать что-нибудь существенно новое на эту тему, а потом еще и заинтересовать какого-нибудь издателя. А это по нынешним временам дело сугубо утомительное...

----------


## lindr

> Это нужно сперва написать что-нибудь существенно новое на эту тему, а потом еще и заинтересовать какого-нибудь издателя.


Так ведь есть хороший сборник статей "Легенды и мифы авиации" несколько форумчан там публикуются. 

Если просто собрать ваши посты на айрбазе и тут - уже 2-3 готовых статьи -)

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Так ведь есть хороший сборник статей "Легенды и мифы авиации" несколько форумчан там публикуются. 
> 
> Если просто собрать ваши посты на айрбазе и тут - уже 2-3 готовых статьи -)


Поддерживаю. А если совсем с изданием заморачиваться не охота, можно ведь и здесь выложить. Есть же ветка "Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru". Все равно ведь уже написал.  А так жизнь некоторым "исследователям" облегчишьоблегчишь - им не надо будет по разным веткам лазать, а можно будет "пи...", извиняюсь, "тырить" в одном месте и все сразу ;-)

----------


## PPV

Честно говоря, когда начинал, то даже не думал об этом, но раз уж зашел разговор на эту тему... Согласен, оба варианта вполне проходные, но лучше, как мне кажется, сперва попытаться закончить хоть в каком-то виде этот материал здесь, а потом уже думать, что с ним делать дальше. Разместить его целиком в "Работах на сайте...", так это вообще без проблем, а вот издавать в печатном виде - это, как мне кажется, все-таки уже совсем другой уровень ответственности. Прежде всего для самого себя....
Ну и самое главное - я жду конструктивной критики!

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Паш, вот когда про другой аппарат писать будешь, тогда я и покритикую. Может быть. Если будет за что.

----------


## PPV

> Паш, вот когда про другой аппарат писать будешь, тогда я и покритикую. Может быть. Если будет за что.


"Я тебя потом поцелую. Может быть. Если ты захочешь..."
Я тоже люблю этот фильм...

----------


## PPV

Для понимания общей обстановки, в которой происходило в те годы развитие военной авиации в СССР, нужно, на мой взгляд, отметить, что существенное влияние на весь этот процесс оказала смена высшего политического руководства СССР. Можно сказать, что с приходом к власти Л.И. Брежнева для авиации, как и для ВПК в целом, в СССР настало время «ренессанса». Политику технического «авантюризма и волюнтаризма», которую проводил тов. Н.С. Хрущев, сменила политика «наибольшего благоприятствования». Нет, конечно, отдельным руководителям (ну, например, тому же В.Н. Челомею), которые во времена Никиты Сергеевича довольно сильно, причем очень часто за счет прочих иных, продвинулись вверх по карьерной лестнице, на первых порах пришлось довольно туго. Но при этом, так, как было раньше, когда людей по различным причинам снимали с работы, или еще круче – сажали за решетку и расформировывали целые КБ, уже не было, т.е. никого от дел не отстраняли, и «куска хлеба», не лишали. Я бы сказал, наоборот, теперь при распределении средств на программы вооружения очень часто старались сделать так, чтобы вообще «никого не обидеть», раздать «всем сестрам по серьгам». Постарались устранить и те явные перекосы, которые сложились раньше, в частности, связанные с упором на «ракетизацию» в ущерб пилотируемой авиации, больше стали прислушиваться к мнению военных. 
В среде военных также происходили подвижки, началась «ротация» руководства. В 1967 году министра обороны Р.Я. Малиновского сменил А.А. Гречко, а еще через два года ГК ВВС К.А. Вершинина сменил П.С. Кутахов, и это также не могло не отразиться на подходах к формированию концепции дальнейшего развития ВВС. Новый главком с самого начала взял курс на быстрейшее переоснащение авиации новыми системами вооружения, и в связи с этим он уделял самое серьезное внимание тематике опытных работ авиапрома. Он старался чаще посещать НИИ, КБ и заводы промышленности, именно при нем, в этот период в практику вошло проведение совместных с промышленностью совещаний, с разбором текущего состояния дел по испытаниям новых образцов техники.
  
На первом фото - П.О. Сухой встречает Министра обороны МСС тов. А.А. Гречко в ОКБ 1967 год.
На втором фото - ГК ВВС П.С. Кутахов при посещении завода в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. Рядом с ним – директор завода В.Е. Копылов, а вот кто третий, к сожалению, не знаю. Стоят на крыле опытной машины Су-17МК…

----------


## PPV

С другой стороны, это, конечно же, не исключало и перегибов, связанных с возможностью некритической оценки тех или иных машин и конкретных направлений работы. Так случилось, к примеру, с тематикой работ по истребителю МиГ-23, которую П.С. Кутахов, тогда еще в ранге зам. ГК ВВС, с самого начала взял под свой личный контроль. Следует отметить, что здесь его интересы полностью совпали с мнением руководства МАП в лице тов. П.В. Дементьева, результатом чего на рубеже 60-х - 70-х годов стало усиленное «пробивание» этого самолета в серийное производство, даже вопреки реальным успехам при его испытаниях и доводке. Вот отрывок на эту тему из книги О.С. Самойловича «Рядом с Сухим»:
«… в начале 70-х новым Главкомом ВВС стал … Павел Степанович Кутахов, который приехал знакомиться с тематикой нашего КБ. П. Сухой  в это время болел, Е. Иванов находился в командировке. Принимал П. Кутахова я, что ему сначала не понравилось (потом на банкете он отошел). Так, еще до начала моего выступления он заявил, что из новых самолетов он признает только МиГ-23. Настроение, конечно, от такого заявления упало, но я собрался и рассказал ему о самолетах Т-4, Су-17М2, Су-24, Су-25 и Су-27. …»
А вот отрывок из известной книги «Полвека в авиации» бывшего начальника НИИАС Е.А. Федосова:
«… Давление со стороны ЦК партии и Правительства на создателей этой машины (речь идет про МиГ-23) нарастало не по дням, а по часам. Поэтому наш министр Петр Васильевич Дементьев фактически лично руководил разработкой этого самолета. Была создана оперативная бригада, в которую входил и я. Каждую субботу она собиралась в кабинете министра, … и происходил разбор сделанного за неделю. … Также по субботам собирал у себя своих специалистов главком ВВС Кутахов. Потом мы встречались все вместе, чтобы обсудить, как решать те или иные возникающие проблемы. …»

----------


## PPV

В этом месте я подошел к освещению довольно сложной темы, связанной с лоббированием интересов. Сложной, уже хотя бы потому, что она напрямую касается взаимоотношений, которые существовали между конкретными людьми, а эта сфера всегда была наиболее закрытой и деликатной. В связи с этим, хочу очередной раз напомнить, что кроме объективных обстоятельств очень часто причиной тех или иных событий были чисто личные пристрастия руководства. Думаю, что не открою Америки, если скажу, что  у П.О. Сухого сложились очень непростые отношения  с П.В. Дементьевым. О том, что было первопричиной такой ситуации можно только догадываться, но примеров тому было много, и об этом рассказывали в своих воспоминаниях многие, например, О.С. Самойлович. Я упомяну только один эпизод, который относится как раз к описываемому моменту, и проливающий, как мне кажется, свет на сложность этих взаимоотношений. 
Первый сын П.В. Дементьева, Геннадий Петрович (1932 г.р.), работал в ОКБ Микояна в два захода: с 1957 по 1958, а затем, после защиты диссертации и работы в МАИ, с 1967 по 1974 годы, причем этот «второй срок» – уже не кем-нибудь, а в должности зам.главного конструктора, и занимался он, в частности, как раз тематикой ИБ МиГ-23Б/27. В 1974 году он ушел в КБ «Молния», и у него были и другие, еще более высокие должности, но сейчас остановимся на этом конкретном факте. Дело в том, что у министра был еще один сын, Петр Петрович (1946 г.р.), который также выбрал для себя профессией авиацию, но его отец почему-то решил устроить на работу к П.О. Сухому, и сам попросил об этом Павла Осиповича, об этом факте я неоднократно слышал от наших ветеранов. Чем именно руководствовался при этом Петр Васильевич – не знаю, может быть, он хотел как раз немного «уравновесить» ситуацию, чтобы не дать всем окружающим повода заподозрить себя в каких-то особых пристрастиях к ОКБ Микояна? Однако, Павел Осипович с предложением министра почему-то не согласился, и в итоге, Петр Петрович в 1970 году пошел работать на ММЗ «Вымпел». В дальнейшем, его карьера также развивалась достаточно успешно, но речь сейчас не об этом. 
Мне кажется, что этот эпизод довольно ярко характеризует П.О. Сухого как человека, ведь чтобы отказать министру в столь невинной просьбе – для этого нужно было иметь Характер. О том, как поступили бы в этой ситуации другие генеральные хорошо известно, вспомним, к примеру, того же В.Н. Челомея, который в свое время исключительно грамотно распорядился сложившейся ситуацией, приняв на работу сына Н.С. Хрущева. Да и Артем Иванович вот тоже не сплоховал. А Сухой? Чего он добился? Ведь очевидно, что таким образом он отнюдь не добавил позитива в своих взаимоотношениях с министром…

----------


## Intruder

А ведь не плохо получилось Павел?! Материал на хорошую статью. (с  авторской редакцией). Все что озвучено по поводу ответственности-согласен полностью.

----------


## PPV

> А ведь не плохо получилось Павел?! ...


Ну, это не мне судить. Поживем - увидим...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Ну, это не мне судить. Поживем - увидим...


Паш, не скромничай. Очень хороший материал. Куча народу тебе это говорит. А раз уж говоришь, что не тебе судить, так и не спорь с "обчеством".

----------


## Intruder

Не надо на Павла давить. В целом материал привязан к прошедшей действительности и поэтому ИНТЕРЕСЕН!!! И опять же стиль изложения...  Павел не скромничай! "СКРОМНЫЕ ГЕНЕРАЛАМИ НЕ БЫВАЮТ" - кто-то сказал.

----------


## PPV

> ...  Павел не скромничай! ...


... Вокруг меня корреспонденты бесятся, Мне помогли,- им отвечаю я,-
Подняться по крутой спортивной лестнице Мой коллектив, мой тренер и семья. ... :Wink:

----------


## PPV

Теперь немного подробнее о технической стороне дела. Итак, к концу 60-х в деле создания нового поколения ИБ для ВВС СССР явно наметилось поле для будущего «состязания» ОКБ Сухого и Микояна. Суховцы начали здесь первыми, получив официальное задание еще в 1967 году. Как уже упоминалось, ситуация для них существенно упрощалась тем фактом, что будущий Су-17 разрабатывался на базе хорошо отработанного семейства машин типа Су-7Б. Однако кроме очевидных преимуществ, связанных с относительной простотой переделки конструкции, это с самого начала повлекло за собой и другие далеко идущие последствия в виде ограничений, обусловленных принятыми для этой машины компоновочными решениями: носового в/з и длинного воздушного канала, насквозь пронизывающего весь фюзеляж самолета до самого входа в двигатель. Это в свою очередь накладывало довольно серьезные ограничения на возможности компоновки оборудования в фюзеляже, а также делало сугубо призрачной перспективу существенного улучшения обзора из кабины пилота. Однако все это стало очевидным гораздо позже, а сейчас, в начальном периоде работы по Су-17 об этом как-то никто особо не задумывался, машину «лепили» привычным образом, пытаясь путем минимальной переделки исходной конструкции разместить на борту весь положенный по ТТТ объем оборудования. Для этого пришлось сделать в закабинном отсеке вставку длиной 200 мм и организовать гаргрот по всей верхней поверхности фюзеляжа, от фонаря до форкиля. На Су-17 поставили новую радиостанцию, заменили АРК и радиовысотомер, состав оборудования пополнился аппаратурой РСБН-5, и САУ-22, а в номенклатуру вооружения включили первую тактическую отечественную УР Х-23 и подвесные пушечные установки СППУ-22. Прицельное оборудование изменений не претерпело, т.к. разработчики опаздывали с отработкой новых, заказанных для самолета АСП-17 и ПБК-3, и на Су-17 остались все те же прежние, перекочевавшие с Су-7БКЛ, АСП-ПФМ и ПБК-2. Поднять боевую нагрузку также пока не представлялось возможным, т.к. все упиралось в тяговые возможности силовой установки с двигателем АЛ-7Ф-1. 
В таком виде машина и была запущена в серию, в Комсомольске-на-Амуре с 1969 года, ПЗ на серию в ходе ГСИ было получено летом 1970 года, и в октябре первые машины были переданы в эксплуатацию в  523 оапиб в Воздвиженке. В полном объеме ГСИ были завершены в мае 1971-го, но на вооружение Су-17 так и не приняли (кстати, единственный, из всего семейства машин), в этом смысле он, можно сказать, повторил судьбу ФИ Су-7…

----------


## PPV

ОКБ Микояна к тому времени уже вовсю наступало суховцам «на пятки». Свою эпопею на этом поле они начали с выпуска в 1969 году аванпроектов МиГ-23Б и МиГ-23Ш. Первый из них предлагал, по сути, вариант минимальной переделки исходного ФИ в ИБ, концептуально ничего принципиально нового представлено там не было, состав борта и вооружения в целом повторял то, что исходно предполагалось поставить и на Су-17. А вот МиГ-23Ш рассматривался уже как глубокая модернизация исходной машины, на нем предлагалось обеспечить бронирование кабины и топливных баков, доработать шасси для возможности базирования на ГВПП, доработать НЧФ, существенно улучшив обзор из кабины пилота, и увеличить количество точек подвески аж до 11 (8 на крыле)! Понятно, что реальным на тот момент был именно МиГ-23Б, а проект штурмовика на этом этапе был не более чем «бумажным тигром», заявкой для участия в конкурсе, однако некоторые из решений, предложенных на МиГ-23Ш, например, по новой НЧФ, были в дальнейшем с успехом реализованы на практике.

----------


## PPV

Интересно отметить, что этот  «малобюджетный» вариант МиГ-23Б действительно был реализован на практике: к апрелю 1970 года на базе четвертого опытного экземпляра МиГ-23, машины 23-11/4 закончили доработки, и выкатили ее на испытания. Сразу оговорюсь, это был не полноценный боевой самолет, а чисто опытная машина. На этом самолете отнюдь не собирались в полном объеме отрабатывать ни аэродинамику, ни КБО, задача была более утилитарная – требовалось просто доказать военным принципиальную возможность создания полноценного ИБ на базе МиГ-23, посему и объем доработок был минимальный. Планер машины вообще не дорабатывался, на ней лишь поменяли штатное целевое оборудование, в виде РЛС, теплопеленгатора и АСП-23 на нештатное – СРД-5, АСП-ПФ и ПБК-2, а вместо пусковых устройств поставили балочные держатели на крыле и фюзеляже. Проведенные в том же 1970 году летные испытания полностью подтвердили решение поставленной задачи: возможность и безопасность полета на МиГ-23 с бомбовой нагрузкой на предельных скоростях и малых высотах. Кстати, после окончаний испытаний этот самолет был передан в качестве учебного пособия в МАИ, и установлен там в ангаре кафедры 101…

----------


## PPV

Насколько я понимаю, именно в это время, на рубеже 60/70-х во многом заново формировались планы ОКБ Микояна по новой тематике. Причин тому было несколько:
- во-первых, произошла смена руководства в главкомате ВВС, новым ГК был назначен П.С. Кутахов, что по существующей традиции повлекло за собой смену лиц и на нижестоящих должностях, например, новым начальником 30 ЦНИИ МО (головного в заказывающем управлении ВВС) стал А.П. Молотков; 
- во-вторых, по различным причинам произошла смена некоторых ключевых лиц нашей истории и в МАП: новым начальником НИИАС был назначен Е.А. Федосов, а новым генеральным конструктором ОКБ Микояна – Р.А. Беляков.
Это не могло не оставить своего отпечатка на развитие ситуации. Я не обладаю всей полнотой информации, однако мне кажется, что про сложившуюся атмосферу, и про то,что же именно повлияло на формирование концепции всего будущего семейства самолетов МиГ-23Б/27, можно получить представление, в т.ч., из книги Е.А. Федосова «Полвека в авиации. Записки академика». Там, в разделе «Создание и отработка оружия класса «воздух-поверхность» с лазерным самонаведением» приведены довольно интересные воспоминания, где говорится о некоем судьбоносном заседании коллегии МАП и последующем выходе в свет в 1970 году ПСМ, задававшего создание новых систем вооружения:

http://www.x-libri.ru/elib/fedsv000/00000117.htm 

Скажу сразу, что ссылок на такое ПСМ я лично не видел, видел немного другие, про:
- Решение ВПК от 26.12.1968 г., согласно которому ЦКБ «Геофизика» в кооперации с Ленинградским ГОИ задавалось создание новой лазерной системы наведения;
- Решение ВПК от 04.12.1970 г. озаглавленное «О совершенствовании прицельных систем фронтовых бомбардировщиков», согласно которому ряду организаций МАП и МОП (в т.ч., ОКБ Сухого, ОКБ Микояна и ЦКБ «Геофизика») было поручено подготовить и представить на рассмотрение в 1971 году АП новых систем наведения «Прожектор» и «Кайра», предназначенных для установки на самолеты типа Су-7(17) и МиГ-23…
В связи с этим, мне кажется, что это было все-таки не ПСМ, а лишь соответствующее Решение ВПК на эту тему, но не суть важно. Важно то, что уже в 1970 году ряду профильных организаций МОП были заданы к разработке принципиально новые лазерные и лазерно-телевизионные прицельные системы. По-видимому, именно на них и решено было сделать ставку в ОКБ Микояна при разработке ИБ, при этом с самого начала был сформулирован подход, согласно которому предлагалось на основе единой базовой машины (читай,  МиГ-23) последовательно разработать три основные модификации:
- на первом этапе – самолет, оснащенный уже существующим оборудованием и вооружением,
- на втором – массовый ударный самолет с новым мощным пушечным вооружением и перспективной лазерной прицельной системой, обеспечивающий применение УР с лазерным наведением,
- на третьем, как «дальнюю» перспективу – "элитный" самолет с новой лазерно-ТВ системой, обеспечивающей применение оружия с лазерным и ТВ наведением. Эту машину, в силу ее сложности и высокой стоимости, предполагалось выпускать ограниченной серией. 
Именно в этом направлении, и именно в такой последовательности и развивались все дальнейшие события.

Первым в этом ряду, с 1970 года в КБ велось проектирование уже «полноразмерного» МиГ-23Б (изд. 32-24), отмечу попутно, что в отчетах КБ он в это время почему-то именовался не ИБ, а ФБ. Несмотря на то, что машина рассматривалась как самолет первого этапа, в состав БРЭО были включены самые последние новинки, которые могли на тот момент предложить разработчики оборудования, в т.ч.: лазерный дальномер «Фон», ИКВ, РСБН-6 с цифровым вычислителем «Маневр-ВЛ», ДИСС-7, СО-69, СПО-10, аппаратура СБ-1. Носовую часть фюзеляжа для улучшения условий обзора из кабины сделали скошенной вниз, так, что сектор обзора увеличился до 18 градусов. Ну и самое интересное – на этом самолете по не совсем понятной для меня причине почему-то заменили двигатель, поставив вместо Р27Ф-300 ОКБ Туманского двигатель АЛ-21Ф-3 ОКБ Люльки.

----------


## PPV

В этом месте я позволю себе еще раз отвлечься. Дело в том, что история появления на свет АЛ-21Ф-3 интересна сама по себе. Исходно его разработка (точнее, не его, а его прародителя - АЛ-21Ф)  была задана ПСМ № 648-241 от 24.08.1965 г., одновременно с Т-58М (Т-6), для которого он, собственно, и предназначался в качестве маршевого двигателя. Согласно ТТТ, тяга двигателя на форсажном режиме должна была составить 8900 кг. (Н=М=0). Работы по этому исходному варианту двигателя под обозначением «изд. 85» велись в ОКБ А.М. Люльки с 1965 года, однако ближе к 1969 году, в связи с ростом массы самолета, стало понятно, что необходимо немного поднять тягу двигателя. В результате с августа 1969 года в ОКБ А.М. Люльки развернулись работы по новой, 10-тонной модификации двигателя, получившей обозначение АЛ-21Ф-2 (изд. 87»), которая должна была стать основной для будущего Т-6 (Су-24). Но история на этом отнюдь не закончилась, а сделала новый, еще более неожиданный поворот.

----------


## PPV

Я не могу утверждать, что нижеприведенная версия является истинной, но так или иначе, я слышал об этом от нескольких людей, а кроме всего прочего, она хорошо сочетается с имеющимися фактическими данными. Итак: помню, что меня в свое время очень удивлял тот факт, что в ОКБ Сухого на свои машины ставили преимущественно двигатели КБ Люльки, а в КБ Микояна в 60-70-е годы наоборот, ставили только двигатели КБ Туманского: на МиГ-21 – Р-11/13, на МиГ-23 – Р-27/29, а на МиГ-25 – Р-15. С другой стороны, в околоавиационных кругах я как-то услышал байку, о том, якобы, что сам Архип Михайлович, всю свою сознательную жизнь мечтал, чтобы его двигатель поставили хотя бы на один самолет Микояна…И однажды, когда у меня была такая возможность, я попытался для себя прояснить эту ситуацию. В ответ услышал от человека, который долгое время проработал в ОКБ Микояна, примерно следующее: «Все вопросы, связанные с разработкой силовых установок, в КБ Микояна в те годы курировал Лозино-Лозинский, а у него якобы были очень хорошие отношения с Туманским, еще со времен их совместной учебы в институте, а вот Люльку он якобы, наоборот, терпеть не мог. И именно поэтому он никогда не ставил его двигатели на микояновские машины, а единственный раз, когда это произошло – на МиГ-23Б, случилось только потому, что сам ЛЛ был тогда в отпуске». К сожалению, при сверке по биографическим данным, эта версия не выдержала критики: Туманский оканчивал ВВИА и потом работал в ЦИАМ, Люлька оканчивал Киевский политех, а Лозино-Лозинский –  Харьковский механико-машиностроительный институт. Однако оказалось, что их пути действительно все-таки пересекались: и Люлька и ЛЛ с 1931 и аж до 1939 года работали в одних и тех же организациях: сперва на Харьковском турбогенераторном з-де, а потом в ХАИ.
От другого человека, работавшего долгое время в 3-м отделении ЛИИ (занимавшемся, между прочим, отработками силовых установок), услышал, по сути, подтверждение вышеприведенной версии о том, что у ЛЛ с АМ были очень сложные отношения, но история об установке на МиГ-23Б АЛ-21Ф-3 в его изложении выглядела немного по другому. С его слов, это было сделано не вопреки, а, наоборот, по инициативе Лозино-Лозинского. Целью при этом было «простимулировать» таким образом Туманского, который якобы на тот момент отказывался форсировать 10-тонник на базе Р-27Ф-300. В результате, он своего добился, на свет появился двигатель Р-29-300 ОКБ Туманского с тягой на форсаже 11,5 тонн, а про АЛ-21Ф-3 на МиГ-23 потом быстро забыли. И это объяснение мне показалось гораздо более логичным, тем более, что оно хорошо ложилось в канву реальных документов.

----------


## PPV

Так, согласно приказу МАП № 139 от 21.05.1969 г., было поставлено условие, что на самолетах Т-58М и МиГ-23 должна быть обеспечена полная взаимозаменяемость двигателей АЛ-21Ф и Р27Ф2-300. 
Вслед за этим, приказом № 148 от 24.05.1969 г. предписывалось: «... Туманскому … к 10.06.69 дать предложения по увеличению тяги Р27Ф2-300 до 10 и 11 тонн; ... Люльке в июле 1969 - по увеличению тяги АЛ-21Ф до 11 тонн».
Ну а осенью 1969-го вышла еще пара приказов:
- приказ № 238 от 5.8.69 г.: В целях повышения ЛТХ Т-58М и МиГ-23: 
1. Люльке модифицировать АЛ-21Ф в АЛ-21Ф2 с тягой 10 тонн,... 
2. Микояну в IV квартале 1969 оборудовать самолет МиГ-23, выделенный по согласованию с ВВС из числа поставляемых в 1969 г. …
- приказ № 280 от 10.09.1969 г. «О ходе работ по созданию самолета Т-58М»
... обеспечить проведение работ по модификации двигателя АЛ-21Ф с целью поднятия взлетной тяги до 10000 кг (двигатель АЛ-21Ф2) и ... обеспечить начало летной отработки модифицированного двигателя на МиГ-23 в ноябре 1969 г. и на Т-58М - в 1 кв. 1970 г. …

----------


## PPV

Т.е. основная проблема состояла в том, что не только Т-58М, но и МиГ-23 к тому времени также довольно сильно «подрос» по массе, и ему уже явно не хватало тяги исходного Р-27Ф-300, и для него нужен был уже не какой-то «хлипкий» 10-тонник, нужно было 11-12 тонн тяги на форсаже. Именно поэтому в реальности получилось так, что работы по 10-тонному АЛ-21Ф-2 («изд.87») в ОКБ А.М. Люльки так и не вышли из стадии первоначальной проработки. Более приоритетным согласно новым указаниям МАП было признано создание 11-тонника, и с 1969 года работы в ОКБ Люльки продолжили уже над новой модификацией – АЛ-21Ф-3 («изд. 89»). Мало того, приказом МАП № 31 от 27.01.1970 ОКБ Люльки для МиГ-23 была задана еще одна модификация двигателя – АЛ-21Ф-4 («изд. 91»), работы по ней дошли до стадии постройки опытного образца, и были свернуты лишь в 1973 году, когда стало понятно, что обещанный Туманским 11-тонник получился...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Паша, даже и не знаю, какими словами выразить тебе благодарность! Наверное, просто *СПАСИБО!*
P.S. Славе привет, если видишь его.

----------


## PPV

Для КБ Сухого все эти ритуальные пляски с выбором  «унифицированного» двигателя отрыгнулись тем, что оно было вынуждено ставить на Су-24 вместо АЛ-21Ф-2, который по диаметру входа не отличался от исходного АЛ-21Ф, АЛ-21Ф-3, с бОльшим входным диаметром. С учетом того, что КД на самолет уже была запущена в серию, и поменять диаметр воздушного канала без серьезной переделки конструкции не представлялось возможным, пришлось на входе в двигатель ставить коническую вставку – диффузор. Это приводило к тому, что на максимальных режимах работы двигатель недодавал тяги, по образному выражению двигателистов теперь он работал в «полузадушенном» состоянии. С учетом того, что до этого, при переделке из варианта СКВП в вариант с КИС, на нем в канале появился дополнительный обтекатель, прикрывающий балку центроплана, ситуация с потерями давления в канале Т-6 скажем так «не улучшилась», и вполне естественным было желание КБ переделать конструкцию канала, чтобы убрать все эти «косяки». Инициативные проработки КБ в этом направлении были поддержаны на уровне МАП, в сентябре 1970-го вышло даже специальное решение по этому поводу, и в КБ начался выпуск КД на опытную машину с индексом Т6-5И, а в ОП КБ началось изготовление этого самолета. Однако, прикинув, что эти новые доработки приведут к дополнительным задержкам при запуске машины в серию, в министерстве быстро опомнились, и повелели работы в этом направлении свернуть, в итоге, конструкция всех серийных Су-24 так и осталась на всю жизнь с этими «родовыми пятнами»…

----------


## PPV

Однако я сильно отвлекся от исходной темы. Итак, по факту, до стадии отработки и серийного производства дошел только АЛ-21Ф-3, и я хорошо помню, что в ТО этого двигателя, было «черным по русски» написано, что он выполняется в 3 основных вариантах комплектации: «И», «С» и «Т», для самолетов МиГ-23, С-32М и Т-58М соответственно. То есть исходно для ОКБ Микояна этот двигатель предполагался к установке именно на истребитель, а никак не на бомбардировщик. И факты подтверждают это: действительно, специально для испытаний двигателя АЛ-21Ф-2 в 1969 году в КБ Микояна начался выпуск КД на соответствующие доработки серийной машины, эта тема получила обозначение «изд. 23-41», при этом, уже в процессе работ дв. АЛ-21Ф-2 «поменяли» на АЛ-21Ф-3. Опытный самолет дорабатывался на базе серийного МиГ-23 № 04-01, доработки завершили в июле 1970-го, 1-й полет опытный самолет выполнил 20.08.1970 года. По результатам испытаний, констатировалось, что за счет уменьшения километровых расходов дальность на МиГ-23 с АЛ-21Ф-3 по сравнению с Р27Ф-300 увеличилась ~ на 200 км, уменьшилось время разгона, и улучшились характеристики установившихся виражей...

----------


## PPV

Туманский со своим вариантом 11-тонника немного «опаздывал», его испытания на МиГ-23 начались позже, лишь в начале 1971-го. Для доработок под Р29-300 (Р27ФМА-300) выделили опытный самолет 23-11/5, на испытания машину выкатили 20 марта, и 27.03.1971 г. на ней был выполнен первый полет. Заводской этап завершили к началу осени, и в сентябре машину предъявили на ГСИ. Начиная с июля, к этим испытаниям подключили еще одну опытную машину – МиГ-23 № 0601, дооборудованный под Р29-300, все эти работы шли уже в рамках программы испытаний будущего МиГ-23М. 
Т.о., можно констатировать, что даже несмотря на положительные результаты испытаний АЛ-21Ф-3, никто в реальности не собирался устанавливать этот двигатель на МиГ-23, и было принято решение ограничить применение этого Люльковского двигателя только машиной МиГ-23Б. По-видимому, здесь в силу вступили уже совсем другие соображения: если исходно в МАП опасались прежде всего за возможный срыв сроков и невыполнение планов по тематике МиГ-23 с двигателем Туманского, то теперь, с учетом того, что АЛ-21Ф-3 был все-таки сложнее в производстве, чем Р29-300, наступил период опасений за будущую программу выпуска АЛ-21Ф-3, и связанную с этим программу производства суховских машин. И эти опасения не замедлили претвориться в жизнь…

----------


## PPV

Только сейчас отметил для себя еще один довольно интересный момент: испытания первых опытных экземпляров дв. АЛ-21Ф-3 начались именно на микояновских машинах, вот даты первых полетов опытных машин, оснащенных этим двигателем:
МиГ-23 (23-41/1)	         20.08.1970	П.М. Остапенко
МиГ-23Б (32-24/1)	18.02.1971	А.В. Федотов
Су-24 (Т6-4И)	        16.06.1971	В.С. Ильюшин, А.Н. Исаков
Су-17М (С32М-1)   	28.12.1971	Е.С. Соловьев
О чем это говорит? Можно, конечно, трактовать и так, что просто ОКБ Сухого, в отличие от микояновцев, было слишком нерасторопным, неразворотливым, и не успевало вовремя подготовить свои машины, а можно и как результат соответствующей политики и расстановки приоритетов в руководстве МАП. Оставляю здесь поле для догадок форумчанам…

----------


## PPV

От истории с появлением на свет АЛ-21Ф-3 вернемся все-таки к самолетам. Мы остановились на том, что в 1970 году в ОКБ Микояна был разработан проект МиГ-23Б, который, кстати, на тот момент именовался ФБ или просто фронтовым ударным самолетом. Официально разработка этого самолета была задана приказом МАП № 237 от 01.08.1970 г., и совместным решением МАП-ВВС от 24-25.11.1970 г., однако надо понимать, что к моменту выхода в свет этих документов работы в ОКБ шли уже полным ходом. До конца года был выпущен полный комплект РКД на доработки планера и систем, а параллельно в ОП ОКБ уже шло изготовление новой ГЧФ и ХЧФ сразу для летного и стат.образца, для доработок использовали агрегаты серийного МиГ-23 № 0708. 
В перспективе на МиГ-23Б планировалось реализовать все уже отработанные ранее для базового МиГ-23 новшества по аэродинамике, в частности, крыло новой редакции, с зубом, однако на первой опытной машине сделать этого не успевали, и на нем осталось «старое» крыло. Кроме этого, не успевали поставить на машину и полный комплект БРЭО, поэтому по факту, на первой машине прицельной части комплекса «Сокол-23» не было, ограничились лишь установкой нового навигационного комплекса КН-23. Сборка первого опытного экземпляра 32-24/1 была завершена в январе 1971-го, 5 февраля машину перебазировали на ЛИС, а 18.02.1971 г. А.В. Федотов в первый раз поднял ее в воздух. Темп работ по теме 23-24 был взят очень большой, и вслед за первым опытным самолетом, в течение года на испытания были выкачены еще две машины: в июле 1971-го - 32-24/2, а в декабре 1971-го - 32-24/3. Обе они уже полностью соответствовали серийному облику МиГ-23Б, на них стояло штатное крыло второй редакции, с зубом, дополнительные точки подвески в ХЧФ и все оборудование, предусмотренное ТТТ. До конца 1971 года были проведены их заводские испытания, и в декабре 1971-го МиГ-23Б официально предъявили на ГСИ. Этап «А» ГСИ был благополучно завершен к сентябрю 1972-го, получено ПЗ, что позволило ММЗ «Знамя Труда» сдать к концу года первую партию из 20 штук МиГ-23Б. В итоге, уже весной 1973-го первые серийные машины поступили в состав ВВС: в 91 ииап и 760 сиап 4 ЦБП в Липецке и в 722 апиб 76 ВА в Смуравьево (Гдов). В полном объеме ГСИ МиГ-23Б завершили в октябре 1973-го, однако к этому моменту в судьбе самолета наметился новый резкий поворот...

----------


## PPV

Для связного повествования, сейчас было бы уместно плавно перейти к МиГ-23БМ, МиГ-23БН, и т.д., но я прервусь с описанием этих перипетий, т.к. не ставлю себе целью пересказ истории появления на свет всего семейства МиГ-27. 
Что, на мой взгляд, интересно отметить в плане сравнения Су-17 и МиГ-23Б на этом этапе? То, что микояновцы при разработке МиГ-23Б с самого начала сделали ставку на применение на своей машине самой новой номенклатуры БРЭО. И самое главное – заручились в этом вопросе поддержкой и военных и МАП. Это покажется странным, но разрабатываемый параллельно, и в то же самое время Су-17М, развивался почему-то по сугубо «эволюционному пути», и на нем ни военные, ни министерство не планировали реализации никаких серьезных нововведений в плане оснащения и оборудования, за исключением установки нового двигателя – АЛ-21Ф-3. Для сравнения, сперва краткая историческая справка: поисковые работы по теме дальнейшего развития Су-17 (т.е. будущего Су-17М) начались в ОКБ в 1969 году, т.е. практически одновременно с появлением темы МиГ-23Б. Основное направление – увеличение дальности полета за счет установки нового двигателя и увеличения запаса топлива на борту; в течение года были последовательно проработаны два варианта самолета: с Д-30Ф-1 и с АЛ-21Ф-2. За основу дальнейших работ приняли вариант с люльковским двигателем, но, по вполне понятным причинам (см. выше историю про АЛ-21Ф), уже не с «изд. 87», а с настоятельно рекомендованным в МАП «изд. 89». Рекламный проспект на самолет под названием «Су-21», подписанный ПО, в апреле 1970-го отправили в МАП. Официальное решение МАП-ВВС по этому поводу не заставило себя долго ждать, оно было подписано 17-24.06.1970 г., и предусматривало доработку двух опытных машин со сроком передачи на ГСИ через год – летом 1971-го. Комплект РКД выпустили в ОКБ до конца 1970-го, и по уже сложившейся традиции, отправили его в Комсомольск, где на базе серийного завода должны были построить эти две первые машины. Заданные сроки постройки, вполне ожидаемо, выдержаны не были, в реальности, вместо июня, машину доставили из Комсомольска в Москву лишь в конце ноября 1971-го, а облет первого опытного экземпляра Су-17М № 51-01 Е.С. Соловьев выполнил под самый Новый год – 28.12.1971. Второй опытный экземпляр, машину № 51-02 в декабре 1971-го доставили из Комсомольска не в КБ, а сразу в Ахтубинск, типа для ускорения сроков проведения работ. 
ГСИ (этап «А») начали в январе, но летом 1972-го второй опытный экземпляр машины был потерян в аварии (по вине военного летчика-испытателя), тем не менее, в декабре 1972-го удалось завершить основную часть программы, было получено ПЗ, которое позволило серийному заводу «закрыть» программу выпуска серийных машин 1972 года. А эта программа, кстати, составляла не много не мало, аж целых 50 штук Су-17М! Как результат, к лету 1973-го первые Су-17М поступили на эксплуатацию в 91 ииап 4 ЦБП в Липецке, а в октябре 1973-го и в строевой полк – в 523 апиб в Воздвиженке. 
В полном объеме ГСИ Су-17М были завершены в декабре 1973-го, кроме первой опытной машины в них участвовали еще два самолета, №№ 53-01 и 55-01.

----------


## PPV

А теперь просто для сравнения - основные различия по составу оборудования двух этих машин: 
на Су-17М:
- в составе навигационного оборудования: КСИ-7 и АГД-1,
- в составе прицельного оборудования – АСП-ПФМ-7 и ПБК-2.
на МиГ-23Б: 
- навигационный комплекс КН-23 в составе: ИКВ-1 и ДИСС-7 с В-144, 
- прицельный комплекс «Сокол-23» в составе: лазерного дальномера «Фон», АСП-17 и ПБК-3. 
Я думаю, что без особых объяснений понятно, что принципиально новое оборудование, устанавливавшееся на МиГ-23Б, при прочих равных условиях обеспечивало ему как более высокую точность навигации на маршруте, так и бОльшую точность при боевом применении. Особую пикантность ситуации в данном случае придавал тот факт, что исходно АСП-17 и ПБК-3 задавались разработкой как раз для Су-17, потом, при выпуске КД, «пролонгированы» установкой на Су-17М (см. нижеприводимые страницы из заводского отчета ОКБ Сухого, где описана тематика работ по этой машине за 1970 год), но поставлены почему-то были лишь на МиГ-23Б. Выводы на этот раз я делать не буду, предоставлю форумчанам самостоятельно подумать на эту тему…

----------


## PPV

С этого момента и до самого конца работ по тематике обеих машин, и Су-17, и МиГ-27, тренд был задан. Микояновцы каждый раз, практически на каждой новой предлагавшейся ими модификации самолета, были всегда впереди, ну а суховцы, соответственно – в роли догоняющих. Какую роль во всем этом процессе сыграли объективные факторы, а какую субъективные – не берусь судить. Пройдемся по основным вехам этого пути.

----------


## PPV

В 1972 году тематика работ по ударному самолету на базе МиГ-23Б в ОКБ Микояна существенно расширилась, причин тому было несколько. 

Во-первых, вдруг, как всегда внезапно, выяснилось, что двигателей АЛ-21Ф-3 в стране не хватает. Нет, о том, что параллельно с МиГ-23Б в серию были запущены еще два самолета, ориентированные на этот двигатель, все вроде бы знали, равно как и о том, что запуск принципиально нового двигателя – дело хлопотное, и непредсказуемое, но планы уже были сверстаны, и все чего-то ждали…
АЛ-21Ф-3 запустили в серию сразу на двух заводах: в Омске, на заводе им. Баранова, и на заводе «Салют» в Москве, но на обоих этих предприятиях дело шло с большим скрипом, сроки были сорваны, двигателей в том же 1972 году не хватало не то что для серии, даже для испытаний! И прогнозируя ситуацию на будущее, тов. П.В. Дементьев вынужден был решать задачу прямо противоположную той, что виделась ему три года назад, когда был поставлен вопрос о необходимости оснащения МиГ-23/Б двигателем Люльки. Теперь нужно было решать, чем заменить АЛ-21Ф-3, которых явно не хватало на весь парк выпускавшихся машин. В результате, КБ Микояна получило указание – переориентировать МиГ-23Б на двигатель Р29. В результате, в 1972 году здесь в пожарном порядке начались работы по выпуску КД на ремоторизированный вариант самолета, причем сразу в двух направлениях:
-	для основного заказчика, под флагом «унификации» силовой установки МиГ-23Б с МиГ-23 – изд. 32-23, 
-	как экспортный вариант, задание на разработку которого было выдано распоряжением СМ СССР от 22.11.1972 г. - изд. 32-27, позднее переобозначенный в изд. 32-24Б (будущий МиГ-23БН).

Во-вторых, начались активные работы по дальнейшей модернизации МиГ-23Б в плане оснащения его новыми системами и вооружением, работы шли сразу в двух основных направлениях:
-	ударный самолет т.н. «второй комплектации» - изд. 32-25 (будущий МиГ-23БМ), оснащенный новым прицельно-навигационным оборудованием и мощным пушечным вооружением,
-	ударный самолет т.н. «третьей комплектации» - изд. 32-26 (будущий МиГ-23БК), оснащенный новой прицельной системой «Кайра-23».

----------


## PPV

Т.е. в 1972 году  наметились сразу 3 (!) основных направления будущих работ по тематике МиГ-23Б, и в дальнейшем они развивались в ОКБ практически параллельно. 
Первое («изд. 32-23») сводилось, по сути, лишь к «ремоторизации» исходного самолета. Вдобавок к этому, на экспортном самолете («изд. 32-24Б») по уже сложившейся практике предполагалось уточнить состав оборудования, с заменой или даже частичным его съемом. Объем работ здесь был относительно невелик, в ОКБ сравнительно быстро выпустили КД, и в начале 1973 года на базе серийного МиГ-23Б № 2916 провели соответствующие доработки. После выполнения короткой программы ПСИ, в июне 1973-го, самолет был  передан в ГНИКИ, где на нем также очень оперативно провели контрольные испытания. Дополнительным стимулом в данном случае были сжатые сроки поставки машин на экспорт, в чем был серьезно заинтересован и сам ММЗ «Знамя Труда». По их результатам было получено ПЗ, которое позволило серийному заводу уже к концу 1973-го подготовить к сдаче первую партию машин. В наши ВВС первые МиГ-23БН поступили в 1974 году, а затем пошли и на экспорт, в Сирию и Египет.
Одновременно с этим, по теме «изд. 32-23» под двигатель Р29Б-300 в 1973 году был доработан еще один серийный МиГ-23Б № 3016, который также участвовал в программе контрольных испытаний и отработки новой силовой установки. Однако дальнейшего развития эта тематика не получила, в силу того, что приоритетным направлением дальнейших работ для наших ВВС было признано создание «изд. 32-25».

----------


## PPV

Официальное задание на эту работу было сформулировано совместным решением МАП...ВВС еще в декабре 1971-го, и утверждено решением ВПК от 16.02.1972 г., и это была уже гораздо более серьезная модернизация. Для изд. 32-25 предусматривалось объединение прицельного и навигационного оборудования в виде единого прицельно-навигационного комплекса ПрНК-23, включающего в свой состав БЦВМ «Орбита-15». К этому времени в КБ Микояна уже имели определенный опыт работ с БЦВМ: в рамках программы МиГ-25Р/РБ здесь уже отрабатывалась навигационная система «Пеленг-Д», включающая БЦВМ «Орбита-155». И было понятно, что оснащение боевых самолетов БЦВМ – это магистральное направление развития авионики, т.к. именно таким образом можно было существенно повысить точность навигации и прицеливания.
Кроме того, было известно, что на новом суховском ударном Т-6 также стоит мощная прицельно-навигационная система «Пума» с БЦВМ, и отставать от соперников в этом плане не хотелось. По этому поводу я слышал довольно забавную байку, якобы А.И. Микояну про «Пуму» подробно рассказал во время его посещения ленинградского НИИРЭ сам главный конструктор этой системы, Е.А. Зазорин. Упомянуто было и про большой вес всей этой аппаратуры, после чего Артем Иванович, якобы даже поинтересовался у Зазорина: «Нельзя ли попробовать как-нибудь «урезать» кошку?», имея в виду снижение массы ПНС. По-видимому, к 1972 году идея создания полноценного ПрНК для МиГ-23Б созрела в ОКБ Микояна окончательно, причем кроме БЦВМ «Орбита-15» в его состав решено было интегрировать и другие новые специализированные средства – лазерный дальномер «Клен» и прицельно-пилотажный индикатор ИПП-2. 
В составе вооружения упор делался на расширение номенклатуры управляемого оружия, на самолете планировалось обеспечить возможность применения практически всех новых тактических УР класса "ВЗ", находившихся к тому времени в разработке: Х-23, Х-25, Х-27, Х-28, Х-29, Х-58, а также установить на машине новую пушечную установку с шестиствольным орудием АО-18А (ГШ-6-30) калибра 30 мм. По мощности она превосходила все, что до сих пор ставилось на любой самолет в СССР, ведь даже на Т-6 стояла хоть и шестиствольная, но всего лишь 23-мм АО-19 (ГШ-6-23). 
Конструкцию самолета планировалось несколько облегчить за счет отказа от управляемых воздухозаборников, для повышения боевой живучести кабину пилота бронировать и внедрить систему нейтрального газа для повышения взрывобезопасности ТБ, а шасси доработать для возможности работы с ГВПП. Причем, интересно отметить, что на этом этапе, в 1972 году речь о замене на «изд. 32-25» двигателя АЛ-21Ф-3 на Р29Б-300 пока еще не шла. Вот в этом направлении, с теми или иными нюансами, и развивались дальнейшие события…

----------


## PPV

К нюансам относились, например, проблемы с новым лазерным дальномером «Клен», разработчики которого не укладывались в заданные сроки, и поэтому на «изд. 32-25» пришлось довольствоваться установкой уже отработанного ЛД «Фон». Проблема, однако, заключалась в том, что «Фон» не обеспечивал возможность подсвета целей, и, следовательно, вопрос о применении УР с лазерной системой наведения «повисал в воздухе». Помощь пришла с неожиданной стороны: оказалось, что для ОКБ Сухого уже разработан специальный подвесной контейнер с «говорящим» названием «Прожектор». 
В этом контейнере размещался лазер, или как тогда любили изъясняться "оптический квантовый генератор", «изд. 14С», разработки ЦКБ «Геофизика», предназначенный для подсвета наземных целей. Эта система предназначалась для установки на самолеты Су-7Б и Су-17, и была задана Решением ВПК еще в декабре 1970-го, к 1972 году работа по этой теме вышла на этап испытаний опытного образца, и поэтому ее без зазрения совести «прописали» на «изд. 32-25». Были и другие подобные нюансы, продиктованные неготовностью разработки отдельных элементов БРЭО…

----------


## PPV

Проектные работы по теме 32-25 начались в ОКБ Микояна еще в 1971 году, параллельно в ОП КБ велась постройка агрегатов (ХЧФ и ГЧФ) для трех опытных экземпляров: 2-х летных, и 1 - для статиспытаний. Первый опытный самолет, 32-25/1 (борт № 51) был готов постройкой в октябре 1972-го. 24.10.1972 г. его перебазировали на ЛИС, а 17.11.1972 г. В.Е. Меницкий выполнил на этой машине первый полет. К концу 1972 года закончили сборку второго экземпляра, 32-25/2 (борт № 52), на нем, в отличие от первой опытной машины, была установлена пушка и бронирована кабина, облет самолета 07.03.1973 г. выполнил П.М. Остапенко. Заводской этап испытаний завершили в конце марта, после чего оба самолета предъявили на ГСИ.

----------


## PPV

Серийный выпуск «изд. 32-25» решено было организовать на заводе в г. Иркутске, где с 1970 года уже выпускались МиГ-23УБ. Выпуск «родственно близкого» самолета, как ожидалось, должен был существенно облегчить для заводчан процедуру внедрения новой машины в производство. КД на «изд. 32-25» передали в Иркутск в начале 1972-го, интересно отметить, что запуск в серию осуществлялся в варианте с двигателем АЛ-21Ф-3, однако, в 1973 году по аналогии с МиГ-23Б/БН,  вышло новое указание – внедрить на самолете Р29Б-300. Интересно отметить, что этой новой модификации в ОКБ Микояна первоначально присвоили новый индекс – «изд. 32-28», однако, как и в случае с «изд. 32-27», в реальности, ни то, ни другое обозначение на этом этапе не прижились. В установочной партии самолетов, изготовленных в Иркутске к концу 1973 года, были машины как с АЛ-21Ф-3, так и с новым штатным Р29Б-300. Облет первых двух серийных машин выпуска Иркутского авиазавода был выполнен в начале 1974 года, для этого специально из Москвы сюда приехал шеф-пилот ОКБ А.В. Федотов. Он облетал первый серийный МиГ-23БМ (так с 1974 года стало называться «изд. 32-25») № 0701, оснащенный Р29Б-300, а шеф-пилот Иркутского завода Э.Н. Чельцов – МиГ-23БМ № 0501, оснащенный АЛ-21Ф-3…

----------


## PPV

Госиспытания МиГ-23БМ проводились в два этапа, с апреля 1973-го по сентябрь 1974-го. В работах по программе ГСИ были задействованы 2 опытных (пр-ва ОКБ МиГ) и 4 серийных самолета производства Иркутского авиазавода (№№ 501, 701, 703, 704), кроме того, к испытаниям по тематике МиГ-23БМ в эти и последующие годы привлекалось еще 9 опытных машин из числа опытных и серийных МиГ-23Б/БН. Был выполнен огромный объем работ, по результатам которого МиГ-23БМ рекомендован в серию и для принятия на вооружение. Официально самолет был принят на вооружение ПСМ № 116-42 от 04.02.1975 года, под обозначением МиГ-27. Этот день стал знаменательным не только для микояновцев, а вообще для многих организаций в СССР, поскольку в тот же день, постановлением  № 115-41 на вооружение был принят и Су-24 (Т-6). В части ВВС первые серийные МиГ-23БМ (МиГ-27) поступили еще в 1974 году, ими, по уже сложившейся традиции, стали 91 ииап 4 ЦБП (Липецк) и 722 оапиб 76 ВА (Смуравьево). …

----------


## PPV

Следует однако отметить, что реализовать в полном объеме все, что исходно было прописано на «изд. 32-25», не удалось, в частности, не получилось отработать применение УР с лазерной системой наведения Х-25 и Х-29Л (с контейнером «Прожектор»), равно как и противорадиолокационной УР Х-28 (с системой наведения «Метель-23»  в контейнерном варианте). До испытаний Х-27 и Х-58 дело вообще так и не дошло в силу переноса сроков их разработки за пределы ОКР по МиГ-23БМ. В результате, единственная УР, которая оказалась реально отработанной на МиГ-23БМ (МиГ-27) по результатам ГСИ, осталась Х-23, все остальные ракеты плавно «перешли» на второй этап модернизации самолета. А прописан он был в том же самом ПСМ, согласно которому МиГ-27 был принят на вооружение…

----------


## lindr

> облетал первый серийный МиГ-23БМ (так с 1974 года стало называться «изд. 32-25») № 0701, оснащенный Р29Б-300


А Это случаем не машина из Ньюарка, как раз бортовой 71?

61912507006	Д	№39	07	??	1974	СССР	71	Ньюарк

----------


## PPV

> А Это случаем не машина из Ньюарка, как раз бортовой 71?
> 
> 61912507006	Д	№39	07	??	1974	СССР	71	Ньюарк


Я не знаю, какой у него был бортовой...

----------


## lindr

ну по логике подходит 07-01 -> 701 -> 71

а 07*** -точно седьмая серия. Просто если так, то там стоит первая машина с Р29Б-300

----------


## PPV

> ну по логике подходит 07-01 -> 701 -> 71
> 
> а 07*** -точно седьмая серия. Просто если так, то там стоит первая машина с Р29Б-300


Сергей, у вас в вашем собственном реестре прямо перед этой машиной стоит другая, вот эта:
61912506231	Д	№39	07	??	1974	 СССР  Рангсдорф 
Серии нумеруются по порядку, значит 7-й должна быть эта, а не указанная вами:
61912507006	Д	№39	07    ??     1974	СССР	71	Ньюарк
Которая должна быть уже 8-й, так?
Нет, конечно, можно предположить, что это соответственно 6-я и 7-я серии, но ведь до сих пор 6-я серия на МиГ-23БМ/27 вроде-бы не была шифрованной?
И тогда придется додумывать версию, согласно которой машинам 6-й серии меняли заводские номера с исходных на шифрованные, ну, к примеру, после доработок из МиГ-27 в МиГ-27Д...

----------


## PPV

Теперь сделаем шаг назад, и попробуем посмотреть, что происходило в это время в ОКБ Сухого. Продолжим с темы Су-17М, потому что работы по ней отнюдь не ограничивались началом ее эксплуатации. Хотя бы, потому, что параллельно с основным вариантом самолета, распоряжениями правительства от 16.10.1971 г. и от 02.12.1971 г. ОКБ было задано срочно разработать его экспортный вариант. Как мы помним, примерно то же самое происходило в этот момент и с МиГ-23Б, когда на его базе был создан МиГ-23БН. О причинах синхронности и сугубой срочности всех этих работ я могу лишь догадываться, весьма вероятно, что поводом к тому стали настоятельные просьбы наших арабских союзников из Египта и Сирии, которые в эти годы находились как раз на пике своего «противостояния с израильским агрессором». На обоснованность этих предположений указывают дальнейшие события и очередность поставок самолетов на экспорт…

----------


## PPV

Ситуация с экспортным вариантом Су-17М развивалась довольно необычно. До сих пор, в СССР стандартный вариант развития событий при разработке экспортных модификаций самолетов, сводился, по сути, лишь к «кастрации» исходной модели в части БРЭО, однако на этот раз получилось несколько по иному. По факту, к концу 1971 года в ОКБ Сухого был подготовлен эскизный проект и даже начался выпуск ТД на альтернативный вариант  – с фюзеляжем от Су-17М (с двигателем АЛ-21Ф-3 и увеличенным запасом топлива), но с крылом от Су-7БМ. Я не знаю, кто именно выступил с подобной инициативой, могу лишь предположить, что больше всего в этом был заинтересован серийный завод, который заранее заручился в этом вопросе поддержкой и в ОКБ, и министерстве. Эта инициатива «снизу» была поддержана, и подтверждена решением ВПК № 42 от 16.02.1972 г. и соответствующим приказом МАП № 96 от 22.03.1972 г., где была задана разработка сразу двух вариантов самолета, и с неподвижным крылом, и с КИС. В ОКБ эти машины получили условные обозначения С-32МК и С-32МКИ (с крылом от Су-7БМ и с КИС соответственно). В итоге, силами серийного завода в первой половине 1972 года были построены обе машины.

----------


## PPV

Первой, к концу июня в цехе окончательной сборки ДМЗ в ожидании двигателя стояла С-32МК № 95-00, по видимому, там же, прямо на базе серийного завода летом 1972-го и состоялась ее «презентация» для делегации ВВС Сирии, фото с которой приведены ниже. По всей видимости, сирийцев предложенный им самолет «не впечатлил», однако в запасе оставался еще Египет, и в начале октября машину доставили для показа в Москву, на ЛИС ОКБ. Второй шла С-32МКИ № 55-01, ее сборка на заводе в Комсомольске завершилась в сентябре, после чего в конце октября машину доставили в ОКБ. В ноябре 1972-го оба эти самолета  были показаны в Кубинке делегации египтян, после чего, на дальнейшей судьбе С-32МК (т.е. в варианте с крылом от Су-7БМ) был поставлен жирный крест. Все дальнейшие работы проводились уже только по варианту с КИС, причем сама эта машина в соответствии с приказом МАП № 360 от 31.10.1972 г. получила официальное обозначение Су-20 (и заводской шифр С-32МК). Первый полет на ней 15.12.1972 г. выполнил летчик-испытатель А.Н. Исаков, в январе на № 55-01 началась программа ГСИ, в марте было получено ПЗ, а полностью госиспытания завершили к концу 1973 года. В серию машина пошла в том же 1973 году и выпускалась в Комсомольске параллельно с Су-17М до 1975 года включительно. Стартовым заказчиком, как и планировалось, выступила Сирия, первая партия машин была поставлена туда в марте 1973-го и успела поучаствовать в боях во время октябрьской войны 1973-го…

----------


## lindr

> Сергей, у вас в вашем собственном реестре прямо перед этой машиной стоит другая, вот эта:
>  61912506231 Д №39 07 ?? 1974 СССР Рангсдорф


Хм. эту строку я давно вычеркнул дома, надо и тут - ошибка споттера.

Исправил реестр.




> Стартовым заказчиком, как и планировалось, выступила Сирия


А как насчет поставки "чистых" Су-17 в Египет? Интересная тема.

----------


## PPV

> ...А как насчет поставки "чистых" Су-17 в Египет? Интересная тема.


С "чистыми Су-17" в Египет ситуация странная. Эта машина в плане комплектации не была задана никаким официальным решением правительства, у меня вообще ощущение, что это была какая-то импровизация, вышло номерное распоряжение СМ от 12.05.1972, приказ МАП, и извольте, машины взяли прямо из серии и поставили за рубеж. И результат этого решения якобы был соответствующий - вроде как египтяне остались недовольны этой машиной, о чем и высказались чуть ли не напрямую МО Гречко. Насколько это соответствует действительности - не знаю, документов пока никаких не видел, все на уровне слухов...

----------


## PPV

Другим важным направлением для ОКБ Сухого стало «довооружение» Су-17М новыми типами управляемых ракет. Официально начало работ в этом направлении было положено двумя отдельными решениями ВПК в конце 1970 года, согласно которым задавалось проведение ОКР по комплексам Су-7-28 и Су-7КГ, с целью обеспечить применение на Су-7 и Су-17 ракет Х-28 и Х-25 соответственно. Чуть позднее было принято решение включить в номенклатуру вооружения еще и УР Х-29Л. Здесь можно было бы выложить длинную «эпопею», подробно расписав по отдельности каждое из этих направлений. Начать, к примеру, с того, что система К-28 (названа так по типу носителя, Як-28) была задана к разработке еще в 1963 году, прошла длинный и тернистый путь испытаний, от Як-28 до Т-6 и Су-7, и т.д., и т.п., однако боюсь, что с таким подходом я рискую вообще никогда не закончить эти заметки. Поэтому напишу коротко: можно сказать, что заводской этап испытаний по каждой из этих систем провели на базе опытных машин Су-7БМ, на которых был выполнен большой объем работ по испытаниям систем вооружения с УР Х-28 и Х-25. Это позволило в дальнейшем, в 1973-75 г.г. провести, теперь уже на базе опытных Су-17М, госиспытания комплексов Су-17-28 и Су-17КГ, и внедрить эти ракеты на вооружение. Сам самолет Су-17М был принят на вооружение ПСМ от 11.11.1974, ну а комплекс Су-17КГ – ПСМ от 03.02.1976 г., и конструктивно реализован лишь со следующей модификации самолета – Су-17М2. Интересно, что аналогичного документа относительно комплекса Су-17-28 лично я пока так и не увидел, однако это вовсе не означает, что его вообще не было в действительности, возможно, просто, что я не столь искусен в своих поисках. Ну и самое главное: даже если его не существовало, фактом является то, что начиная с Су-17М2, на самолетах была внедрена подвеска и применение Х-28, чему я сам был свидетелем…

----------


## PPV

Небольшое отвлечение: а  вот у микояновцев, как я уже упомянул чуть выше, такая работа успехом не увенчалась. Это может показаться странным, но в данном конкретном случае свою отрицательную роль сыграли именно компоновочные решения, принятые для МиГ-23. Оказалось, что на самолетах типа Су-17 можно было без особых проблем разместить достаточно габаритные подвески (и УР Х-28, и контейнера «Прожектор») прямо под фюзеляжем, в то время как на машинах типа МиГ-23, при выбранной схеме шасси, существующих зазорах, и габаритах подвесок, такое было невозможно. Здесь для размещения крупных грузов, таких, как ракеты Х-28 или подвесные контейнеры, оставались лишь подкрыльевые узлы. Это приводило к достаточно существенной весовой несимметрии, что и было отмечено по результатам испытаний Х-28 на опытном самолете МиГ-23БМ № 501 в 1974 году, в результате, от ее применения на самолете пришлось отказаться. С отработкой связки Х-25 – «Прожектор» вышла другая неприятность – по результатам испытаний, проведенных в 1975 году на опытной машине МиГ-23Б № 3321, были получены неудовлетворительные результаты по точностным характеристикам. Их связали с невозможностью обеспечить жесткую фиксацию контейнера «Прожектор» на подкрыльевых узлах, и дальнейшие работы в этом направлении также были прекращены. Решено было, что гораздо проще решить эту проблему на втором этапе модернизации самолета, после установки на нем встроенной системы «Клен», которая должна была обеспечить возможность подсвета …

----------


## PPV

Ну а для ОКБ Сухого следующим логичным шагом в развитии семейства Су-17 стало вполне прогнозируемое внедрение на машине нового комплекса оборудования. Эти работы были названы «вторым этапом» модернизации Су-17 (надо понимать, что первым стал Су-17М), они были зашифрованы под индексом С-32М2 (Су-17М2). Официально задание на эту работу было оформлено уже упоминавшимся выше решением ВПК № 42 от 16.02.1972 г., и уточнено совместными решениями МАП-ВВС в июле и ноябре 1972 года. В составе оборудования на самолете ставилось то, что ранее уже было апробировано на МиГ-23Б, и «не досталось» суховцам на Су-17М: навигационный комплекс КН-23, включающий ИКВ и ДИСС-7 с В-144, а из прицельного оборудования - ЛД «Фон», АСП-17 и ПБК-3. Ни о каком внедрении БЦВМ разговоров не было, т.е. в отношении принципиально нового оборудования реальной была очередная констатация «права первой ночи» именно для ОКБ Микояна, с его МиГ-23БМ…

----------


## PPV

В 1972 году в ОКБ Сухого была выпущена КД на С-32М2, которую передали в Комсомольск-на-Амуре, где, по уже сложившейся традиции, и должны были выпустить две первых опытных машины. Кроме этого, для ускорения отработки нового оборудования, по отдельному решению, еще в 1971 году был доработан один из серийных Су-17, № 88-13. С начала 1972 эта машина под обозначением С-32Ф проходила в ОКБ заводской этап испытаний, завершившийся к концу 1972-го, его результаты были частично зачтены, как этап «А» ГСИ, и это позволило в дальнейшем существенно сократить объем испытаний для «штатных» машин Су-17М2 производства ДМЗ. На сборку в ЦОС ДМЗ первый опытный С-32М2 № 01-01 был передан в начале апреля 1973-го, цикл отработок в объеме ЦОС был закрыт актом в начале августа 1973-го, после чего машину разобрали, и без облета доставили в ОКБ, а вот здесь начались трудности, потому что для самолета долго "не могли найти" АЛ-21Ф-3. В результате, облет первого опытного С-32М2 В.С. Ильюшин выполнил лишь 20.12.1973 года, и прямо с декабря самолет был официально предъявлен для проведения ГСИ. В начале 1974-го к испытаниям подключили второй опытный самолет, № 01-02, а в июле 1974-го – серийный Су-17М2 № 02-02. Официально ГСИ были завершены в октябре 1974-го, и это позволило ДМЗ формально «закрыть» план выпуска Су-17М2 1974 года, а с начала 1975-го развернуть полномасштабный выпуск новых машин. Первые серийные Су-17М2 поступили на вооружение 806 апиб (Луцк) 289 адиб 14 ВА весной 1975-го. Однако следует отметить, что по результатам контрольных и войсковых испытаний Су-17М2, выяснилось, что точностные характеристики самолета при боевом применении оказались существенно ниже заданных, что привело к необходимости довольно длительной доводки его прицельного оборудования уже в строю…

----------


## PPV

Подводя промежуточные итоги, можно констатировать, что в заочном соревновании ОКБ Сухого с ОКБ Микояна, на этом этапе, т.е. на уровне машин МиГ-23Б/БН/БМ vs Су-17М/М2, суховцам, несмотря на явный «проигрыш» при сравнении этих машин по видам встроенного оборудования и вооружения, удалось «отыграть» у микояновцев несколько очков, за счет довооружения своих машин УР Х-28, Х-25 и Х-29Л.

----------


## PPV

А теперь еще одно нелирическое отступление. Конечно, для связного изложения, следовало бы разместить его немного раньше, но получилось так, что я вспомнил об этом только сейчас. Речь о попытке создания УР класса «ВЗ» для вооружения Су-7Б, которая была предпринята еще во второй половине 60-х годов, а упоминаю я об этом потому, что факт, на мой взгляд, нерядовой. Оказывается, разработка авиационных УР «ВЗ» в те годы отнюдь не ограничивалась лишь «пределами МАП», и созданием многострадальной Х-66. И самое главное - эта работа непосредственно предшествовала будущей тематике работ ОКБ по УР Х-25 и Х-29Л...
В свое время в годовых отчетах ОКБ и фотокопиях плакатов я видел несколько невнятных упоминаний о некоей теме «Лотос», которая вроде как имела место у нас в КБ в конце 60-х, однако понять о чем именно идет речь, было довольно трудно. Потом был разговор на эту тему с одним из ветеранов нашего КБ, который внес немного ясности, а не так давно я прочитал кое-что в книге, посвященной работам А.Шипунова. В результате, вырисовалась примерно следующая картина:
1. В мае 1957-го вышло обширное ПСМ, согласно которому, сразу нескольким КБ в СССР была задана разработка целой серии ПТУРС. Одной из заданных тем, была ОКР «Лотос», головным исполнителем которой в части самой ракеты с системой радиоуправления был назначен НИИ-48. Опуская промежуточные подробности: получилось так, что в конце 50-х эта тема перешла к Тульскому КБ-14, и далее ею занимался как раз А.Шипунов, но уже в новом варианте, с ракетой, управляемой по ИК-лучу. Создание комплекса вооружения 2К13 было задано ПСМ № 734-337 от 04.07.1959 г., а его носителем должен был стать танк «объект 772», который проектировался в ленинградском КБ Ж.Я. Котина. Опять таки, опуская подробности, приведенные в книге, получилось так, что после длительной эпопеи, разработка этой ракеты была прекращена аж в 1967 году. Все вышеприведенное я почерпнул в книге В.Н. Коровина, «Аркадий Шипунов», Тула, «Дизайн-коллегия», 2008 г., стр. 241-269.
2. А теперь про то, о чем в книге почему-то не упоминалось: оказалось, что работы были прекращены только по танковому варианту, но продолжены в варианте УР класса «ВЗ». В годовых отчетах ОКБ за 1966-68 г.г. указано, что в соответствии с договором между ОКБ и в/ч 25966,  в эти годы выполнялись работы по переоборудованию самолета Су-7БМ № 46-05 под установку аппаратуры «Тропа» и подвеску ракет «Лотос». Однако, как я уже говорил выше, информативность этих данных была невелика, поскольку в том же 1968 году все, относящееся к этой теме, ограничивалось следующей фразой:  «…закончена отработка аппаратуры, … самолет передан заказчику, объем работ, предусмотренный договором, выполнен». И больше уже никаких упоминаний на эту тему.
3. Третьим источником стали воспоминания сотрудника нашего ОКБ, привожу его рассказ почти дословно. «Шипунов попросил П.О. ему помочь. Он создали ПТУРС с ИК-системой наведения, но эта система была очень тяжелая. Не хватало базы 4-колесного шасси для ее перевозки. ПТУР назывался «Лотос», а система его наведения – «Тропа», ПТУР разрабатывал Шипунов (Тульское КБ), а систему наведения – Красногорский завод. Мы сделали специальный контейнер большого диаметра, который подвешивался под фюзеляжем на Су-7Б. В контейнере размещалась ксеноновая лампа большой мощности и система ее охлаждения. Под крылом – подвеска ПТУР. После пуска ПТУР должен был войти в луч и наводиться на цель. Мы провели моделирование, получалось, что вроде бы получится обеспечить управление ПТУР на траектории, однако на практике это не подтвердилось. Было сделано 3 пуска, и все 3 неудачные. Слишком большие были угловые перемещения линии визирования, а крылышки на ПТУР были очень маленькие…». …

----------


## PPV

Прежде чем продолжить, решил дополнить и существенно поправить пост № 46 от 29.03.2016. Причиной являются замечания старшего товарища, который давно и упорно «копает» тематику МиГ-23/27, и к которым я не мог не прислушаться…

----------


## PPV

Эпопея с созданием «изд. 32-26», как наиболее «продвинутой» модификации семейства МиГ-23Б/27, была самой длинной и тяжелой, она заняла в общей сложности почти 10 лет. Начало работ по этой теме, как уже упоминалось выше, было положено Решением ВПК от 04.12.1970 г., на основании которого к концу 1971 года был выпущен ЭП т.н. «МиГ-23Б III комплектации» и АП системы вооружения «Кайра-23». К 1973 году в основном сложилось видение структуры и состава БРЭО «изд. 32-26»: его основу должен был составить ПрНК-23К с новой, более мощной БЦВМ «Орбита-20», а в прицельной части – ЛТПС «Кайра», включающая лазерный и ТВ каналы, что в перспективе обеспечивало возможность существенного расширения номенклатуры управляемого оружия. Этим не преминули воспользоваться военные: уже в ходе работ самолет «довооружили» УР типа Х-29, а также КАБами с лазерным и ТВ наведением, в результате, согласно ТТТ, вооружение включало аж 5 типов УР «ВЗ»: Х-23, Х-25, Х-27ПС, Х-29Л/Т, Х-58! Много было и другого нового оборудования: САУ-23БИ, которая должна была обеспечить автоматизацию полета на ПМВ, РСБН «Коралл», АРК «Оленек», РВ А-031, радиостанции «Журавль-К» и «Журавль-30», СПО-15 «Береза», и т.д. В остальном, самолет базировался практически на тех же технических решениях, что планировались на тот момент и на базовом «изд. 32-25»: также в качестве силовой установки первоначально рассматривался АЛ-21Ф-3 (также замененный затем на Р29Б-300), и пушка ГШ-6-30. 
Большой объем принципиально нового и сложного оборудования, размещаемого на борту, сложность решаемых задач, потребовали огромного объема отработок и испытаний, именно этим, а также сравнительно низкой надежностью БРЭО на начальных этапах его испытаний объясняется столь долгий срок работ по этой машине. В итоге – постоянные  обвинения в затягивании и срыве сроков работ, которые все время висели над руководством КБ все эти годы... 
Первый опытный экземпляр, машину 32-26/1 дорабатывали в ОП ОКБ на базе серийного МиГ-23БМ № 702, полученного от Иркутского завода в марте 1974 года. На испытания эта машина вышла в конце 1974-го, первый полет на ней выполнили 30.12.1974 г., и, чтобы выполнить сроки, буквально на следующий день она была предъявлена для проведения ГСИ. В следующем году к испытаниям присоединился второй опытный экземпляр, 32-26/2, его облет выполнили 18.09.1975 г. Формально, считалось, что в 1975 году обе машины уже находятся на этапе госиспытаний, но фактически, исходя из уровня отработки оборудования, к концу 1975-го на них был более-менее завершен лишь заводской этап испытаний. В 1976 году к программе ГСИ подключили третий опытный самолет, 32-26/3, на нем был установлен уже существенно модифицированный вариант ПРНК-23К, в моноблочном исполнении, эта машина являлась, по сути, прототипом серии. Кроме этого для расширения фронта работ по испытаниям систем, оборудования и вооружения, широко привлекались и другие опытные самолеты МиГ-23Б/БМ, например, для отработки САУ-23БИ и применения КАБ – №№ 601 и 3016, а для работ по УУ – опытный МиГ-23Б № 322.
В серию «изд. 32-26» планировалось запустить на Иркутском авиазаводе, где он, согласно планам, должен был с 1976 года плавно сменить на стапелях МиГ-23БМ. Комплект КД был отправлен на завод, и в 1976 году в ОКБ были переданы из Иркутска две первых серийных машины. После доработок, с 1977 оба эти самолета под обозначением 32-26/4 и 32-26/5 также подключили к ГСИ, кроме этого к испытаниям привлекали машины №№ 2201, 501 и 601. Это позволило к концу года, наконец, получить ПЗ и благополучно завершить программу 1-го этапа ГСИ, а заводу в Иркутске – «закрыть» программу выпуска самолетов 1977 года.
В 1978 году длительная эпопея госиспытаний МиГ-23БК была, наконец, завершена, на заключительном этапе в испытаниях участвовали самолеты №№ 363, 364, 365, 366 и № 1308, акт по результатам ГСИ был утвержден в декабре 1978-го, самолет рекомендован в серию. Точной даты передачи в строй первых серийных машин я не знаю, но почему-то мне кажется, что на этот раз этот процесс был сильно затянут, как минимум, до 1979 года. На вооружение самолет приняли ПСМ от 26.07.1980 г. под обозначением МиГ-27К.

----------


## PPV

По сравнению с МиГ-27К, история работ, связанных с МиГ-27М, была, на мой взгляд, уже далеко не так интересна. Официально создание этого самолета было задано ПСМ от 04.02.1975 г., как модернизация МиГ-27, но по сути, работы по этой машине представляли собой лишь выполнение тех обещаний (в части оснащения УР), которые исходно были выданы ОКБ Микояна еще при получении задания на МиГ-23БМ, но так и не выполнены. Работы начались еще в конце 1974-го, третий опытный экземпляр МиГ-23БМ, самолет 32-24/3 доработали, установив на нем вместе ЛД «Фон» аппаратуру «Клен-П», после чего в 1975 году провели его испытания, которые полностью подтвердили возможность получения заданных характеристик. Все остальное было уже делом техники: в рамках новой темы, которая получила обозначение МиГ-27М («изд. 32-29») в том же 1975 году был выпущен комплект КД на постройку первого опытного самолета, для доработок был выделен серийный МиГ-27 № 2202. Одновременно, комплект КД на МиГ-27М был отослан для внедрения в серию в Иркутск, однако, по зрелом размышлении, в МАП было решено, что на этот раз лучше будет разделить выпуск МиГ-27К и МиГ-27М на два завода, и в 1976 году комплект КД на МиГ-27М был переадресован на завод в Улан-Удэ.
Первый опытный экземпляр МиГ-27М № 32-29/1 (борт 91) вышел на испытания в апреле 1976-го, и в июле машину предъявили на ГСИ. В полном объеме программу госиспытаний завершили в 1978 году, в них участвовал всего один опытный самолет. По результатам ГСИ самолет был рекомендован в серию и для принятия на вооружение. Серийное производство МиГ-27М в Улан-Удэ началось с 1977 года, первые опытные машины, как обычно, пошли в ОКБ для проведения испытаний, а в строй первые серийные самолеты были переданы в начале 1979 года. На вооружение самолет был принят одновременно с МиГ-27К, одним и тем же ПСМ от 26.07.1980 года. …

----------


## PPV

В качестве краткого резюме: несмотря на затянувшийся этап испытаний, создание МиГ-27К следует рассматривать как несомненный успех ОКБ Микояна, и в целом отечественной авиапромышленности, которые сумели в те годы, на основе чисто отечественной элементной базы, создать тактический ударный самолет, который по уровню оснащенности и номенклатуре вооружения ничем не уступал лучшим зарубежным аналогам. Это отнюдь не значит, что машина была напрочь лишена каких-либо недостатков и «детских болезней», однако с созданием и принятием на вооружение МиГ-27К (и МиГ-27М) были, наконец, «закрыты» все те «косяки», которые по факту своего первородства исходно нес на себе родоначальник семейства, МиГ-27. Ну а для ОКБ Сухого микояновцы задали тот новый уровень, на который нужно было теперь подняться, чтобы поддержать свое реноме…

----------


## PPV

В разгаре работ по Су-17М2, по указанию МАП на свет появился его «двойник» С-32М2Д (Су-17М2Д) с двигателем Р29БС-300. Сама по себе эта история, несомненно достойна упоминания, только представьте себе: заставить в 1970 г. микояновцев поставить на МиГ-23/Б вместо Р27/29 АЛ-21Ф-3, чтобы потом, отказавшись от этого, в 1973-74 г.г. заставить теперь уже суховцев поставить Р29 сперва на Су-24, а потом и на Су-17М2! Однако не буду подробно пересказывать все перипетии этой истории, замечу только, что итогом ее стало указание МАП о внедрении этого двигателя на экспортной модификации самолета Су-22 (С-32М2К), начиная с которой на всех последующих экспортных вариантах Су-17 также должен был ставиться двигатель Р29БС-300…

----------


## PPV

Опуская эти промежуточные подробности, перейдем сразу к сути: следующим шагом КБ Сухого в заочном соревновании с КБ Микояна стала разработка новой модификации Су-17, с бортом, который мог бы на равных противостоять МиГ-27. Понятно, что официальные формулировки в документах, конечно, были иные, но сути они не меняли. Работы по этой теме были заданы для ОКБ приказом МАП от 26.03.1974 г.,  и чуть позже, «подтверждены» на правительственном уровне, ПСМ от 11.11.1974 г., тем самым, которым был принят на вооружение Су-17М. Однако приоритеты в документах на этот раз были расставлены несколько по иному: первоочередной задачей было установлено создание на базе Су-17М не боевого, а двухместного учебно-боевого самолета, кроме этого, отдельно оговаривалась необходимость улучшения обзора из кабины пилота.

----------


## PPV

В принципе, вопрос о необходимости спарки для обучения летчиков, летающих на Су-17, стоял в повестке дня уже достаточно давно, такая задача была прописана в распоряжении СМ еще в 1971 году. В отделе проектов под шифрами С-32МУ и С-32М2У в эти годы даже прорабатывались варианты компоновки второй кабины на Су-17М и Су-17М2 соответственно, однако дальше предварительных прорисовок дело здесь так и не сдвинулось. До поры удавалось «отвертеться» от этого задания под тем предлогом, что большинство задач в строю якобы можно решить на Су-7У, однако, после передачи в эксплуатацию Су-17М и начала работ ОКБ по Су-17М2, откладывать решение этой задачи и дальше уже не получалось. В итоге, в начале 1974-го начались работы по новым модификациям Су-17, которые получили предварительное обозначение Су-19 и Су-19У (шифры С-52 и С-52У, соответственно). Оба варианта разрабатывались практически параллельно, с внедрением одинаковых конструктивных решений по ГЧФ. Основную роль при этом играла необходимость улучшения обзора из кабины пилота.

----------


## PPV

Вопрос с недостаточным обзором на самолетах Су-7Б/Су-17 давно уже был камнем преткновения во взаимоотношения ОКБ Сухого с военными, но теперь, с появлением на испытаниях сперва МиГ-23Б, а вслед за ним и МиГ-23БМ, с их обводами НЧФ, обеспечивающими прекрасные условия обзора, ситуация стала явно нетерпимой. Прежние отговорки о том, что переделывать НЧФ Су-17/М с его осесимметричным носовым ВЗ не получится «по определению», были поставлены под сомнение, и, несмотря на сопротивление бр. 42, отвечавшей за компоновку входных устройств, был предложен новый вариант НЧФ, с отклонением оси канала ВЗ вниз, на угол около 6 градусов. Это обеспечило увеличение обзора из кабины вперед-вниз с 9 до 15 градусов, конечно, дотянуть до 18 градусов, реализованных на МиГ-23Б/БМ, не получалось, но и этот результат был неплох. Другим важным моментом стало использование на новых модификациях Су-17 нового катапультного кресла разработки ОКБ «Звезда» - К-36, давно уже рекомендованного МАП в качестве унифицированного агрегата для всех типов боевых самолетов. История создания и внедрения в боевой авиации СССР кресла К-36 сама по себе довольно интересна, однако здесь я упомяну лишь про один факт: на тот момент П.О. Сухой был практически первым и единственным генеральным конструктором, который согласился установить эту новую разработку Г.И. Северина на свои самолеты. Первенцем в конце 60-х стал Т-6 (Су-24), а к середине 70-х уже и на всех остальных самолетах ОКБ Сухого ставились только кресла К-36: Т-8 (Су-25), Су-17, начиная с Су-17У/М3, и т.д…

----------


## PPV

Состав оборудования спарки полностью соответствовал Су-17М2, поэтому особых сложностей здесь не предвиделось. Первый опытный экземпляр С-52У № 51-01, построенный на заводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, перевезли в ОКБ летом 1975-го, первый полет на ней 15.08.1975 г. выполнил летчик-испытатель ОКБ В.А. Кречетов. Программу ГСИ выполнили на двух опытных самолетах, полностью ее завершили к маю 1977-го, но уже с 1976-го на ДМЗ начался полномасштабный выпуск спарки, которая получила официальное обозначение Су-17УМ. В различных модификациях, в т.ч. и экспортных, производство ее продолжалось затем вплоть до 1990 г., т.е. до самого конца выпуска машин типа Су-17 на заводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.

В качестве ремарки: интересно отметить, что задачи создания специализированной спарки для семейства МиГ-23Б/27 в ВВС СССР почему-то вообще не ставилось, по всей видимости, считалось, что «штатный» МиГ-23У вполне удовлетворяет всем требованиям…

----------


## PPV

Теперь непосредственно про «боевой» вариант самолета. На С-52 планировалось внедрить: 
- вместо ЛД «Фон» - лазерный дальномер-целеуказатель «Клен-ПС», 
- вместо прежних АСП-17 и ПБК-3 - новый прицел АСП-17Б, совмещавший их функции, 
- вместо СПО-10 «Сирена-3» - новую СПО-15 «Береза», 
- вместо РВ-5 - новый радиовысотомер А-031М. 
В составе вооружения – увеличить количество точек подвески до 10 и внедрить ракеты Р-60М, Х-27, Х-58 и С-25Л. Остальное оборудование и вооружение оставалось прежним, с Су-17М2, и никаких нововведений, типа применения на самолете единого ПрНК с БЦВМ речи по прежнему, не шло. За счет более объемного гаргрота и увеличения объема ТБ № 1 на машине удалось несколько увеличить общий запас топлива.
Рабочая документация на одноместный С-52 была выпущена в ОКБ в 1974 году и отослана на серийный завод для внедрения в серию, первые опытные самолеты по плану должны были быть построены к середине 1975-го. Однако суровая реальность, как всегда, внесла существенные коррективы, фактически первые опытные машины были собраны в Комсомольске лишь к весне 1976-го. В этой ситуации, для ускорения испытаний нового оборудования и вооружения, было принято решение провести опережающий цикл их отработки на опытных самолетах Су-17М2. К маю 1975-го доработали первый из них, машину № 01-01, и после облета, с июня 1975-го на самолете начали программу летных испытаний аппаратуры «Клен-ПС» и АСП-17Б. Весной 1976-го доработали еще одну машину, С-32М2 № 02-02, в дальнейшем она использовалась для испытаний ракетного вооружения.

----------


## PPV

Первый опытный С-52 № 21-02 был сдан ДМЗ по сборке в июне 1976-го, и 30.06.1976 г. заводской летчик-испытатель С.В. Пырков выполнил на этой машине первый, по сути, несанкционированный полет. Поскольку все обошлось благополучно, никаких серьезных санкций к нему применять не стали, но и в зачет испытаний эта работа не пошла, самолет после этого разобрали, и отправили в ОКБ, где программу заводских испытаний начали заново, облетом самолета в августе 1976-го. В декабре 1976-го к испытаниям подключили второй опытный самолет, № 22-01. ПЗ было выдано летом 1977-го, а первый этап ГСИ завершен в октябре, это позволило ДМЗ «закрыть» план выпуска машин 1977 года. Однако в дальнейшем процесс госиспытаний несколько замедлился, поскольку по результатам 1-го этапа ГСИ военные выкатили ОКБ ряд серьезных замечаний, в т.ч. по точности АСП-17Б при стрельбе НУРС и бомбометании. Необходимость доводки алгоритмов АСП-17Б и отработки всей заданной номенклатуры АСП, включая УР, привела к удлинению сроков работ, в полном объеме ГСИ Су-17М3 были завершены лишь в декабре 1978-го, на заключительном этапе, в испытаниях участвовали 5 опытных и серийных машин С-52: №№ 21-02, 22-10, 23-07, 26-16, 26-17. Однако выполнить ТТТ полностью в рамках ГСИ так и не удалось, в связи с задержкой сроков разработки новых УР, их испытания было решено провести позже, по отдельной программе. Самолет С-52 был принят на вооружение ПСМ от 31.08.1981 г. под обозначением Су-17М3. В ВВС первые серийные машины поступили осенью 1977 года, в состав 760 сиап 4 цбп (Липецк), а из строевых частей – в 274 апиб ВВС МВО (Мигалово). В дальнейшем, по мере отработки и испытаний новых видов АСП, номенклатура вооружения Су-17М3 была существенно расширена за счет: противорадиолокационных УР Х-27ПС и Х-58 и УР типа С-25Л с лазерным наведением. Кроме этого, была реализована возможность использования Су-17М3 в качестве тактического разведчика, специально для этого в ОКБ была разработана конструкция подвесных контейнеров типа ККР-1 различной комплектации с установкой их на п/ф узлах. Таким образом, была существенно расширена сфера тактического применения самолета.

----------


## PPV

Резюме: если оставить в стороне вариант МиГ-27К, прямых аналогов которому по функционалу в семействе Су-17 не было, то можно сказать, что с поступлением в эксплуатацию Су-17М3 (на вооружение он был принят годом позже МиГ-27М), исходный разрыв между семействами Су-17 и МиГ-27, был существенно сокращен. Преимущество микояновцев зиждилось теперь, по сути, лишь на применении ПрНК с БЦВМ, обеспечивающем бОльшую точность навигации и боевого применения, и более мощной пушечной установке. Су-17 имел больше точек подвески, позволял в однотипных вариантах подвесить больше боевой нагрузки и обеспечивал бОльшую дальность полета с ПТБ. При этом машины имели сравнимую номенклатуру управляемого оружия: на МиГ-27М, в отличие от Су-17М3, так и не сумели подвесить Х-58, зато можно было применять Х-29Т. На Су-17М3 – С-25Л…

----------


## PPV

Заключительный «удар по врагу» ОКБ Сухого нанесло с созданием Су-17М4. Отдельные проработки в этом направлении в КБ и у смежников велись еще с 1975 года, но окончательно они оформились лишь к 1977 году, когда было подготовлено и выпущено решение ВПК № 56 от 02.03.1977 г., озаглавленное «Об улучшении ПНО и расширении состава вооружения самолета Су-17М3». Согласно этому документу, предусматривалось обеспечить разработку новой модификации самолета, оснащенного ПрНК-23П с БЦВМ «Орбита-20» и ЛТПС «Орлан» («изд. 18С»), с расширенной номенклатурой управляемого оружия, и с предъявлением первых двух опытных самолетов на ГСИ в 1978-79 г.г. Объем нововведений, который к тому времени планировалось реализовать на новой модификации самолета, был довольно велик. Кроме уже упоминавшегося нового оборудования, прорабатывалась возможность замены двигателя АЛ-21Ф-3 на новый, более мощный и экономичный АЛ-31Ф, применения нового профиля на поворотных консолях крыла, установки новых более мощных пушек ТКБ-687 взамен НР-30, и т.д. …

----------


## PPV

Работы в ОКБ шли под шифром С-54, при условии полной реализации всех этих новшеств, по уровню боевых характеристик новая модификация Су-17 сравнялась бы с МиГ-27К, однако, в реальности, по мере проработки, количество нововведений по самым различным причинам неизменно сокращалось. В итоге, к моменту принятия окончательного решения, в 1978 году на самолете осталось не так уж и много: лишь новые пушки и сам ПрНК с БЦВМ «Орбита-20», получивший новое собственное обозначение: ПрНК-54. Наиболее «тяжелой потерей» на этом пути стал отказ от установки на самолете ЛТПС «Орлан», что объяснялось сложностью ее размещения на самолете с учетом исходных компоновочных ограничений по НЧФ самолета. В качестве основного целевого канала на самолете остался лазерный дальномер-целеуказатель типа «Клен». В ходе дальнейших работ, несмотря на то, что пушечная установка вышла в ОКБ на этап стендовых испытаний, с учетом сложностей, выявившихся при ее отработке, от новой пушки на С-54 пришлось отказаться. Номенклатура вооружения самолета была расширена лишь за счет применения новых типов УР, таких как Х-29Т и (в перспективе) – Х-59. С учетом условий эксплуатации, и для облегчения конструкции, на С-54 решено было отказаться от регулируемого ВЗ, конструкцию конуса, с размещенной в нем аппаратурой «Клен-54» сделали фиксированной, сняв с борта аппаратуру ЭСУВ-1.

----------


## PPV

Комплект КД на постройку опытных самолетов был передан из ОКБ на серийный завод в 1978 году, для доработки были выделены три серийных самолета Су-17М3 №№ 42-19, 42-20 и 50-20. Первый опытный самолет № 42-19 был закончен постройкой и доставлен в ОКБ в октябре 1979-го, здесь на нем начался монтаж целевого оборудования. На испытания машина вышла в июне 1980-го, первый полет на ней выполнил 19.06.1980 г. летчик-испытатель ОКБ Ю.А. Егоров. Второй опытный самолет, № 50-20 поднимали прямо на заводе в Комсомольске, его облет 29.07.1980 г. выполнил заводской летчик-испытатель Г.Н. Шаповал. На этих первых двух опытных машинах, в период с октября 1980-го по сентябрь 1981-го был выполнен первый этап ГСИ. ПЗ было получено еще раньше, в июне 1981-го, это позволило ДМЗ «закрыть» программу выпуска серийных машин 1981 года. В полном объеме ГСИ самолета были завершены в ноябре 1982-го, в них участвовали уже четыре самолета: №№ 42-19, 42-20, 50-20 и серийный С-54 № 12-05. При этом участие первого опытного самолета ограничилось лишь июлем: 17.06.1982 г. он был потерян в аварии. На вооружение самолет был принят ПСМ от 30.09.1983 под обозначением Су-17М4, а первые серийные самолеты пошли в эксплуатацию еще в начале 1982-го…

----------


## PPV

Задуманный исходно как аналог МиГ-27К, фактически по оснащению Су-17М4 вышел лишь на уровень МиГ-27М, т.к. на нем так и не удалось внедрить весь задуманный комплекс оборудования и вооружения. Однако на этой модификации, единственной во всем семействе Су-17, удалось, наконец, добиться установки ПрНК, и нивелировать т.о. превосходство семейства МиГ-27 в точности навигации и прицельного оборудования, обусловленного применением БЦВМ. Таким образом, существенным общим преимуществом МиГ-27 над Су-17М4 оставалось, по сути, лишь наличие мощной 6-ствольной пушки, а конкретно для МиГ-27К – еще и возможности, обеспечиваемые ЛТПС «Кайра» в части применения КАБ с лазерным и ТВ-наведением…

----------


## PPV

С выходом в свет Су-17М4 завершилась эта «битва титанов», продолжавшаяся более десяти лет. Подводить ее итоги, мне сейчас почему-то не хочется, поскольку это дело требует некоторого осмысления и соответствующей подготовки, а время, отпущенное мне на всю эту писанину, к настоящему моменту практически вышло, т.к. завершилось время моего вынужденного «творческого отпуска». Именно поэтому я так торопился за сегодняшний день более-менее связно завершить основную часть изложения. Не обессудьте. В дальнейшем, если выйдет такая оказия, и появится время, может быть, закончу. Жду конструктивной критики!

----------


## Pilot

а как же личный опыт? :(

----------


## алтын

это макет или настоящий образец Су-17?




> В Омске у завода Баранова установят истребитель Су-17
> Подобный самолет уже стоит на территории предприятия.
> 
> ОМО имени Баранова намерен благоустроить сквер в Октябрьском округе по улице Лизы Чайкиной к 300-летию Омска. Праздник совпадает со столетием предприятия. В честь круглой даты завод намерен дать тематическое обрамление обновленной зоне отдыха.
> 
> «В 2016 году с производственной территории в новый сквер планируется переместить мемориал трудовой и боевой славы, стелу заслуженных моторостроителей. Здесь также будет установлен макет самолета Су-17, появятся цветники, скамейки с урнами. Зону отдыха обустроят не только для заводчан — для всех жителей», - говорится в сообщении мэрии Омска.
> 
> Судя по всему, речь идет о самолете, который расположен на территории предприятия.


В Омске у завода Баранова установят истребитель Су-17

----------


## PPV

> это макет или настоящий образец Су-17?
> 
> 
> 
> В Омске у завода Баранова установят истребитель Су-17


Сделать хороший макет трудно и затратно, гораздо проще найти и поставить реальный самолет. Будут фото поближе - можно будет сказать...

----------


## CRC

Что скрывается под обозначением ДР-70С, на приборной панели Су-17м2?  Крышка из комплекта ПБК-3?

----------


## CRC

> Спасибо! 
> Последнее Су-17M  несли ракеты X-28. Как  выглядели указание в кабине? Является ли индикатор,, показывающий ведущую по цель, было то же самое на Су-17М / 17М2 / 17М3? и был установлен в месте блок входных параметров на Су-17м2 / M3? и где на Су-17М? вместо ПБК-2?
> Вложение 69283


Марковский

----------


## lindr

Пара фотографий из Вьетнама

39919	22М4	№126	39	19	1989	Вьетнам	5860	937.FBR

40819	22М4	№126	40	19	1989	Вьетнам	5861	937.FBR

----------


## lindr

Есть Вопрос к историкам 302 АПИБ.

Вот такое фото есть  в новом издании книги о войне в Афганистане, вроде читается 34814, все бы ничего, но 34814 был продан со ЗДАРЗ в Йемен.

Может кто пролить свет на историю эксплуатации Су-17 в 302 полку?

Тут надо сделать уточнение, заводкой номер стали писать сбоку по замене кресла с 34-й серии Су-17М4. Более ранние Су-17М4 (10-21 серия) оснащались другим креслом.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Имхо, спросить Бориса Четвертакова *borchet* в ЛС здесь?

Ибо, в частности: 1 аэ 302 апиб в боевых действия в ДРА.
Он мало того, что в курсе, так ещё и непосредственный участник тех мероприятий.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Вопрос Павлу Плунскому.

Вот здесь некогда обсуждали М5: Су-17М5 оказывается была такая идея (1/7) [Форумы Balancer.Ru],
приводя слова якобы Александра Алексеевича Слезева:
"Приезжал в полк зам Генерального, многое говорил про М5
- крыло порядка 35-40
- заправка без ПТБ 4900-5100кг
- ОРЛАН стоит (это ЛТПС по типу ШКВАЛ)
- подфюзеляжные точки утоплены по типу МиГ-31 (комфортная подвеска)
- ПТБ только для перегонки под крыло ПТБ-1150
- штанга дозаправки (ее уже поставили к этому времени в Ираке на Су-17, по типу Миража - нуебираемая)
- визирная голова и ИЛС с Му-27
- пушка Р-23 помоему - у нее один ствол и скорострельность под 2100
- катапультирование через фонарь
- движок Ал-31 оптимизированный на малые высоты
- активная механизация (ее попытались ввести на М4, когда при подходе к ограничениям по углц атаки автоматически выходила только крайняя секция предкрылков)
- РЛС картографирования и по ВЦ в контейнере"

Насколько это соответствует действительности?
Также Марковский приводит по этой теме обозначения С-54Н ("неподвижное" крыло) и С-56, хотелось бы услышать подробнее от Вас как максимально приближенного к первоисточнику.

Большое спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

Маленькое замечание: не "комфортная", а конформная.

----------


## stream

> Сделать хороший макет трудно и затратно, гораздо проще найти и поставить реальный самолет. Будут фото поближе - можно будет сказать...


В Омске у завода Баранова установили истребитель Су-17. Репортаж с места событий -
В Омске сооружают памятник Су-17 - Planespotting Time
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Маленькое замечание: не "комфортная", а конформная.


Это цитата из источника, править не стал.
Вообще-то её автор есть здесь на форуме, и непохоже, чтобы он не знал этот термин ;), например, приводил выше: 1 аэ 302 апиб в боевых действия в ДРА.
Скорее всего, оговорка из серии "думаю одно, пишу другое".

----------


## PPV

> Вопрос Павлу Плунскому.
> Вот здесь некогда обсуждали М5: ...
> Насколько это соответствует действительности?
> Также Марковский приводит по этой теме обозначения С-54Н ("неподвижное" крыло) и С-56, хотелось бы услышать подробнее от Вас как максимально приближенного к первоисточнику.
> Большое спасибо.


Алексей, в принципе, это не новость. Действительно, в начале 80-х был такой проект, в ОКБ он шел именно под такими шифрами, С-54Н и С-56, я упоминал об этом. Подробностей не знаю, кроме того, что на нем действительно отказались от крыла изменяемой стреловидности и планировали поставить двигатель АЛ-31Ф. ...

----------


## lindr

Интересное фото Ангольского Су-22, с контейнером ККР.

----------


## PPV

> Интересное фото Ангольского Су-22, с контейнером ККР.


Вот, кстати: серия С-32М2К началась в 1975 году, поставки на экспорт - в 1977 году, стартовым заказчиком стал Ирак. После него машины пошли в Перу, Ливию, НДРЙ, и крайняя партия - снова в Ирак, поставки завершили в 1978 году. А потом, вдруг, в 1985 году - партия из 7 штук пошла в Анголу. НЯП, это были машины сперва поставленные в КВОЛТУ, а затем, по мере минования надобности в обучении на этом типе, отправленные на экспорт...

----------


## lindr

Вот кстати занятный момент споттеры исследовали Су-17/22 (точную модификацию надо уточнить) борт 855 В Афганистане, обнаружился бортовой номер 12. Я помню Вы писали о передаче Су-17М2 в Афганистан, был ли там номер 12, передавались ли другие типы?




> стартовым заказчиком стал Ирак.





> крайняя партия - снова в Ирак


Вооружили две эскадрильи 44 и 109, по штату 36 машин.

Во время войны с Ираном их перевооружили на Су-22М и 22М4.

----------


## PPV

> Вот кстати занятный момент споттеры исследовали Су-17/22 (точную модификацию надо уточнить) борт 855 В Афганистане, обнаружился бортовой номер 12. Я помню Вы писали о передаче Су-17М2 в Афганистан, был ли там номер 12, ...


Те поставки Су-17М2, о которых я говорил, были не по линии промышленности, а прямо из состава ВВС, и в ОКБ о них никаких сведений нет. Я о них знаю только потому, что сам служил в том полку, откуда поставлялись эти машины. Но поставлялись они уже после моего дембеля, и какие именно машины туда ушли, я не знаю. Относительно того, могла ли там быть машина с бортовым N 12 - наверное да, потому что в 1-й АЭ нашего полка была машина с таким номером...

----------


## lindr

> Вот, кстати: серия С-32М2К началась в 1975 году, поставки на экспорт - в 1977 году, стартовым заказчиком стал Ирак. После него машины пошли в Перу, Ливию, НДРЙ, и крайняя партия - снова в Ирак, поставки завершили в 1978 году. А потом, вдруг, в 1985 году - партия из 7 штук пошла в Анголу. НЯП, это были машины сперва поставленные в КВОЛТУ, а затем, по мере минования надобности в обучении на этом типе, отправленные на экспорт...


Вроде как в Краснодаре действительно было 7-8 Су-22, бортовые из области 30..44, известен борт 38 и спарки 21, 23. 

Роберт из Венгрии, много в краснодаре снимал в 1978-1983, можно у мено спросить подробности, но он редко у нас бывает на сайте.

----------


## CRC

Что значит код ,, Квант ,, на Су-17М? Это лазерный целеуказатель? Прожектор?

----------


## PPV

> Что значит код ,, Квант ,, на Су-17М? Это лазерный целеуказатель? Прожектор?


Это кодовое обозначение радиодальномера...

----------


## CRC

> Это кодовое обозначение радиодальномера...


Cпасибо !.

----------


## PPV

> Только сейчас отметил для себя еще один довольно интересный момент: испытания первых опытных экземпляров дв. АЛ-21Ф-3 начались именно на микояновских машинах, вот даты первых полетов опытных машин, оснащенных этим двигателем:
> МиГ-23 (23-41/1)	         20.08.1970	П.М. Остапенко
> МиГ-23Б (32-24/1)	18.02.1971	А.В. Федотов
> Су-24 (Т6-4И)	        16.06.1971	В.С. Ильюшин, А.Н. Исаков
> Су-17М (С32М-1)   	28.12.1971	Е.С. Соловьев
> …


Довольно неожиданно выяснил еще один забавный факт: оказывается, первые летные экземпляры двигателя Р27Ф2-300, разработки ОКБ-300 (ген.к-р С.К. Туманский), который изначально предназначался для МиГ-23, летные испытания начали тоже отнюдь не у микояновцев.
Первые экземпляры этого двигателя были поставлены на Т6-1 летом 1967-го, и именно на нем начались его летные испытания. Напомню, что в 1-й раз его поднял в воздух В.С. Ильюшин 02.07.1967 года. А на микояновский МиГ-23 (23-11/1) его поставили только в конце 1967-го...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, ты имеешь в виду именно Р27*Ф2*-300?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, ты имеешь в виду именно Р27*Ф2*-300?


Да, именно Ф2-300. Потому что оба первых опытных МиГ-23 (и 23-01 и 23-11/1) летные испытания начали с двигателем Р27Ф-300, или, как еще говорили в документах, с двигателем 1-й редакции. 23-01 на этом же двигателе их и закончил, а вот на 23-11/1 в конце 1967-го поставили уже Р27Ф2-300. Но позже, чем на Т6-1!... :)

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, я знаю, что они начинали с Р27Ф-300, но просто, как-то, принципиально не различал их - Р27, да Р27.

----------


## CRC

Отличается ли диаметр воздухозаборника Су-17М2 от Су-17M?

----------


## PPV

Отличается

----------


## CRC

Какой диаметр на Су-17М2?
Я делаю модель этой версии 1/72

----------


## PPV

Это надо искать. С ходу не скажу...

----------


## AndyK

> Какой диаметр на Су-17М2?


Диаметр воздухозаборника Су-17М2 - 910 мм

----------


## lindr

Павел, у Вас личка переполнилась, потому пишу сюда.

Ну как раз пор Вьетнаму все хорошо есть много фото с зав номерами.

38714 - 5851
38715 - 5852
38816 - 5853
38817 - 5854
38818 - 5855
38920 это 5857

39818 это 5859
39919 - 5860

Под вопросом только 5858, но на 90% это 39-17

Соответственно 39-12...39-16 не Вьетнам.

----------


## PPV

Завтра, 28 декабря, согласно сложившимся представлениям, исполнится ровно 50 лет со дня первого подъёма в воздух первого опытного экземпляра Су-17М (С-32М).
Чуть раньше, прямо в этой ветке, я уже писал про этот самолёт, и чтобы не повторяться, расскажу немного подробнее о том, о чем не упоминал ранее. Как и все остальные опытные машины этого типа, Су-17М строился не в ОКБ, а прямо на серийном заводе в Комсомольске. Сборку планера завершили к концу июня, и в сентябре передали машину из ЦОС на ЛИС. 
В этом месте вынужден сделать примечание: есть ненулевая вероятность того, что ещё до официального подъёма машины в ОКБ, она была облетана заводским лётчиком-испытателем на заводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. По крайней мере, в лётной книжке Ю.А. Эйсмонта в своё время вроде бы видели такую запись, с датой полёта 02.11.1971 г. Подтвердить это вряд ли получится, вполне вероятна ошибка, описка, и т.п., поэтому говорю лишь о вероятности такого факта.
Со ссылкой на документы известно лишь о том, что 27.11.1971 г. эту машину в разобранном состоянии авиатранспортом доставили с завода на ЛИС ОКБ в ЛИИ, где после сборки и отработки всех систем 28.12.1971 г. ее облетал Е.С. Соловьев. И эта дата известно абсолютно точно. Через два дня после этого, 30.12.1971 г. самолет был официально предъявлен на этап "А" ГСИ ...

----------


## KAV

Павел, большое спасибо!!!

----------


## PPV

Как дополнение: 
Первый опытный Су-17М N 51-01 находился на испытаниях в ОКБ вплоть до 1976 года, после чего был передан в ЛИИ, где его испытания продолжались мин.до 1979 года. Дальше его следы теряются.
Другим опытным машинам Су-17М повезло гораздо меньше:

Второй опытный Су-17М N 51-02 потерпел аварию в ГНИКИ 30.06.1972 г., выполнив всего 9 полётов по программе ГСИ. Причиной аварии в акте записали предположительно (через запятую):
- отказ АРЗ-1,
- изменения х-к продольной устойчивости при выпуске ТЩ,
Хотя с самого начала было очевидно, что лётчик был просто плохо притянут привязными ремнями...

Третий летный экз. Су-17М N 53-01 был разбит в 1974 году в ГНИКИ при попытке взлёта на стояночном тормозе.

Четвёртый лётный экз. Су-17М N 53-02 вообще не дошёл до этапа испытаний в ОКБ, т.к.потерпел катастрофу 04.10.1972 г., ещё на этапе ПИ на серийном заводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, при этом погиб заводской ЛИ В.А. Волк. Причиной была признана ошибка лётчика ...

Шестой лётный экз. Су-17М N 53-04 был передан ЛИИ, где проходил испытания по различным программам, в т.ч.на штопор и сваливание. Был потерян в аварии 09.06.1976 г.по причине КПН двигателя, приведшей к пожару силовой установки...

----------

